# Putin prepara test nucleare. Kiev distribuisce iodio.



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.

Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


quando si incontravano nella foresta bielorussa non era al comando ?
sembrano le richieste dei terroristi quando trattano con la polizia che vogliono dettare le condizioni irricevibili
tranquillo che se a Washington ti dicono di trattare il tuo decreto diventa la cartina per fartene un'altra delle tue


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."



Mi auguro che sia una sonora fesseria a scopo di propaganda.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


Sarebbe il primo test nucleare della storia della Federazione Russa.
L'ultimo si tenne il 24 ottobre 1990, quando il paese era ancora parte dell'URSS


----------



## Marilson (4 Ottobre 2022)

Onestamente butta male qui, prima di febbraio i famosi "test" e "operazioni militari" al confine erano tutti propedeutici all'invasione vera e propria. Ora si parla di "test nucleare" al confine. La useranno ragazzi, non c'e' altro che aspettare quando.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


potevano aspettare il 31 dicembre, almeno risparmiamo i soldi dei trick e track


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Finalmente ci siamo, a remengo tutto una volta per tutte


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finalmente ci siamo, a remengo tutto una volta per tutte



Scudetto Milan + guerra atomica, ti pareva.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finalmente ci siamo, a remengo tutto una volta per tutte



Amico mio non credo sia la soluzione...


----------



## sunburn (4 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Onestamente butta male qui, prima di febbraio i famosi "test" e "operazioni militari" al confine erano tutti propedeutici all'invasione vera e propria. Ora si parla di "test nucleare" al confine. La useranno ragazzi, non c'e' altro che aspettare quando.


Ma tanto hanno iniziato prima gli USA nel ‘45, quindi tutto ok.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."



Restasse tutto confinato allucraina, sti gran c... 

Pe me lucraina possono spianarla pure entro la serata di oggi. Siamo talmente messi male in sta nazione che figuriamoci se possiamo permetterci di pensare anche allucraina


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


Vedremo, a me sta avanzata clamorosa che sta facendo l' Ucraina, seppure facilitata dalla confusione russa, mi fa un po' strano da un pezzo....

Che non capisco è " per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina", quindi si tratta di suolo russo oppure Nato ... mica li fanno in luoghi lontano da tutto e tutti?


----------



## vicky3464 (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Restasse tutto confinato allucraina, sti gran c...
> 
> Pe me lucraina possono spianarla pure entro la serata di oggi. Siamo talmente messi male in sta nazione che figuriamoci se possiamo permetterci di pensare anche allucraina



Spero davvero tu non dica seriamente...


----------



## Mika (4 Ottobre 2022)

Inizio ad avere paura e francamente me ne frega poco di chi ha ragione o torto, spero sia solo una notizia propagandistica. Qui siamo ad un passo dal baratro e ancora leggo di fazioni pro-Russia e pro-USA.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Inizio ad avere paura e francamente me ne frega poco di chi ha ragione o torto, spero sia solo una notizia propagandistica. Qui siamo ad un passo dal baratro e ancora leggo di fazioni pro-Russia e pro-USA.



Perchè paura?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè paura?



Tu stai sempre sereno...


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Spero davvero tu non dica seriamente...



Ci sono cinquanta e più guerre nel mondo in questo momenti. Se ti indigni per lucraina e metti la bandierina fuori dalla finestra, mettila anche per tutte le altre nazioni invase.


----------



## Mika (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè paura?


Ci tengo a campare, almeno io.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono cinquanta e più guerre nel mondo in questo momenti. *Se ti indigni per lucraina e metti la bandierina fuori dalla finestra,* mettila anche per tutte le altre nazioni invase.



Per l'Ucraina hanno deciso altrove che deve essere messa.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per l'Ucraina hanno deciso altrove che deve essere messa.



Ah, di non certo non decidono per me.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci tengo a campare, almeno io.



Mi associo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ah, di non certo non decidono per me.



Sappiamo bene che hanno deciso per l'Italia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu stai sempre sereno...



Sempre sereno, poi magari sarò il primo purgato con una bomba nucleare che mi cascherà in testa 

Ma sai che ci stavo pensando qualche giorno fa?
La Sardegna sarebbe l'isola perfetta per questo genere di "dimostrazioni"/avvertimenti verso l'europa.
Abbastanza distante dall'italia, dalla spagna, dalla francia (esclusa la corsica), dalla tunisia, algeria, libia e con una popolazione limitata a 2 milioni di persone.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mi sembra la situazione stia evolvendo velocemente un pò su tutti i fronti. Speriamo non ci sia davvero un pazzo che avvia questa follia.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Sempre sereno, poi magari sarò il primo purgato con una bomba nucleare che mi cascherà in testa *
> 
> Ma sai che ci stavo pensando qualche giorno fa?
> La Sardegna sarebbe l'isola perfetta per questo genere di "dimostrazioni"/avvertimenti verso l'europa.
> Abbastanza distante dall'italia, dalla spagna, dalla francia (esclusa la corsica) e con una popolazione limitata a 2 milioni di persone.




Ti ricorderemo con affetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

C'è il video del treno della divisione nucleare in viaggio, tutto vero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo, a me sta avanzata clamorosa che sta facendo l' Ucraina, seppure facilitata dalla confusione russa, mi fa un po' strano da un pezzo....



Ritirano tutte le armi e gli uomini nel giro di qualche settimana, e poi spianano.

Ma lo dicevo anche quando abbandonarono Kiev, quindi spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Zelensky firma un decreto che impedisce di trattare con l'attuale capo del Cremlino​​Cremlino: Se Zelensky non vuole negoziare aspetteremo un altro presidente.​


----------



## mabadi (4 Ottobre 2022)

la proposta di Musk ( Rifare le elezioni delle regioni annesse sotto la supervisione delle Nazioni Unite. La Russia se ne va se questa è la volontà del popolo.
- La Crimea fa formalmente parte della Russia, come lo è stata dal 1783 (fino all'errore di Krusciov).
- Assicurazione dell'approvvigionamento idrico in Crimea.
- L'Ucraina rimane neutrale)
mi sembra sensata, peraltro è la stessa che avrei proposto io (salvo per la Crimea dove farei un referendum) ed è stata considerata dalla Russia come accettabile.
Ora se i premier Europei tirano fuori le pa..e potrebbero dire all''ucraina che è libera di non accettarla, ma a quel punto non potrebbe pretendere supporto militare ma solo uminiatario.


----------



## evideon (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."



Ci siamo...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ci siamo...



Calma.


----------



## Mika (4 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene che hanno deciso per l'Italia.


Io non ho messo la bandiera fuori  l'unica bandiera che metto è quella del Milan quando vinciamo qualcosa di importante (dopo una decade ha preso aria dal 22 maggio al 30 giugno)


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho messo la bandiera fuori  l'unica bandiera che metto è quella del Milan quando vinciamo qualcosa di importante (dopo una decade ha preso aria dal 22 maggio al 30 giugno)



Amico mio le bandiere UE e Nato sono quelle pericolose e non siamo noi comuni ciitadini ad esporle.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> la proposta di Musk ( Rifare le elezioni delle regioni annesse sotto la supervisione delle Nazioni Unite. La Russia se ne va se questa è la volontà del popolo.
> - La Crimea fa formalmente parte della Russia, come lo è stata dal 1783 (fino all'errore di Krusciov).
> - Assicurazione dell'approvvigionamento idrico in Crimea.
> - L'Ucraina rimane neutrale)
> ...



Proposta già rispedita al mittente dagli Ugraini che hanno accusato Elon Musk di essere filo-russo.

Dopo che lo stesso Musk mesi fa aveva concesso agli ugriani stessi l'accesso ai suoi satelliti Starlink.
Sono proprio dei pagliacci, a sto punto che vengano spianati definitivamente, almeno ci togliamo il pensiero.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proposta già rispedita al mittente dagli Ugraini che hanno accusato Elon Musk di essere filo-russo.
> 
> Dopo che lo stesso Musk mesi fa aveva concesso agli ugriani stessi l'accesso ai suoi satelliti Starlink.
> Sono proprio dei pagliacci,* a sto punto che vengano spianati definitivamente,* almeno ci togliamo il pensiero.



La tua amata Giorgia non vuole....


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proposta già rispedita al mittente dagli Ugraini che hanno accusato Elon Musk di essere filo-russo.
> 
> Dopo che lo stesso Musk mesi fa aveva concesso agli ugriani stessi l'accesso ai suoi satelliti Starlink.
> Sono proprio dei pagliacci, a sto punto che vengano spianati definitivamente, almeno ci togliamo il pensiero.


Ma è ovvio che venga rispedita al mittente... è come se in una partita a tiro alla fune, dopo essere stati trascinati allo sfinimento, con le mani doloranti e le scarpe rotte, cambi improvvisamente l'inerzia della sfida e da trascinati si diventi trascinatori in modo netto con l'avversario che da l'impressione di non sapere più che pesci pigliare... chi mai alzerebbe il braccio chiedendo se va bene pari e patta?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La tua amata Giorgia non vuole....



Di sto passo ho proprio l'impressione che la mia amata Giorgia non faccia neanche tempo ad insediarsi all'interno del governo italiano, dal momento che verrà imposto il *governo di unità internazionale*....con i pochi sopravvissuti


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Di sto passo ho proprio l'impressione che la mia amata Giorgia non faccia neanche tempo ad insediarsi all'interno del governo italiano, dal momento che verrà imposto il governo di unità internazionale..*..con i pochi sopravvissuti*



Tu non ci sarai?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo è una situazione senza via d'uscita. Chi ora se ne tira fuori fa una figura indegna, Putin agli occhi del suo paese e la Nato se piega la testa solo perché l'omuncolo usa il nucleare. Vorrebbe dire dimostrare debolezza a tutto il mondo e domani tutti saprebbero che la Nato non vale una sega se basta na bombetta per far chinare il capo.

L'errore è stato fatto all'inizio, ormai è tardi e tutto porta verso una determinata direzione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che venga rispedita al mittente... è come se in una partita a tiro alla fune, dopo essere stati trascinati allo sfinimento, con le mani doloranti e le scarpe rotte, cambi improvvisamente l'inerzia della sfida e da trascinati si diventi trascinatori in modo netto con l'avversario che da l'impressione di non sapere più che pesci pigliare... chi mai alzerebbe il braccio chiedendo se va bene pari e patta?



Questo perchè qualcuno gli sta facendo credere di poter vincere il tiro alla fune.
Così come a febbraio gli avevano fatto credere che la guerra sarebbe terminata subito a marzo con l'esaurimento dei missili russi.

Penso che perdere 2-3 territori cagati (più la crimea ormai persa nel 2014) sia un'ipotesi decisamente migliore rispetto a quella della bomba atomica.
La proposta di Elon Musk è una delle migliori sentite fino ad ora, poi facciano quello che vogliono, tanto ormai ci hanno già trascinato dentro


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo perchè qualcuno gli sta facendo credere di poter vincere il tiro alla fune.
> Così come a febbraio gli avevano fatto credere che la guerra sarebbe terminata subito a marzo con l'esaurimento dei missili russi.


Questo non lo so, il lume della ragione dovrebbe far pendere per la ricerca di una soluzione pacifica accettabile il prima possibile, ma la proposta di Musk immaginandomi dalla parte del paese invaso è troppo leggera.. fossi un cittadino ucraino non accetterei mai che Putin mi rada al suolo mezza nazione, stermini il mio esercito, sottragga territori e mentre gliele sto suonando dica "va bè dai scherzavo, ci ho provato, chiudiamola così"... deve pagare un conto salato perchè a nessuno venga più in mente di avventurarsi in certe "imprese".


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Spero lo faccia, è la volta buona che India e Cina prendono le distanze e lo portano a miti consigli o qualcuno gli prepara un bel te al polonio, fare la fine di quel poveraccio di Litvinenko con i capelli che cadono e la pelle che si squama sarebbe solo meritato per il cane del Cremlino.
Xi è stato chiaro, non vuole rogne economiche, la situazione dell'economia cinese è già compromessa di suo e ci manca solo ulteriore incertezza.
E senza il benestare di Pechino, la Russia è rovinata.


----------



## vicky3464 (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono cinquanta e più guerre nel mondo in questo momenti. Se ti indigni per lucraina e metti la bandierina fuori dalla finestra, mettila anche per tutte le altre nazioni invase.


Perdonami, ma e' un poco differente. Qui non si tratta di indignarsi o meno, si tratta di rimanere perplessi di fronte alla tua affermazione che se spianano un paese a te importa nulla. In questo momento ci sono attive - se ben ricordo - 4 o 5 guerre "maggiori" nel mondo, dove per "maggiori" si e' deciso essere quelle che causano piu' di 10mila morti in un anno. Una e' nello Yemen. Personalmente non mi verrebbe mai da pensare "possono uccidersi tutti tra di loro, a me importa nulla".


----------



## bobbylukr (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so, il lume della ragione dovrebbe far pendere per la ricerca di una soluzione pacifica accettabile il prima possibile, ma la proposta di Musk immaginandomi dalla parte del paese invaso è troppo leggera.. fossi un cittadino ucraino non accetterei mai che Putin mi rada al suolo mezza nazione, stermini il mio esercito, sottragga territori e mentre gliele sto suonando dica "va bè dai scherzavo, ci ho provato, chiudiamola così"... deve pagare un conto salato perchè a nessuno venga più in mente di avventurarsi in certe "imprese".


Per me hai perfettamente ragione, purché qualcuno paghi lo stesso conto ad Afghanistan e Iraq (possono ancora farlo eh, ste cose mica si prescrivono vedi la Germania che credo paghi tutt'ora le vittime della Shoah...)


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Sembra di rivivere la pandemia in un certo senso.

Tema talmente complesso e con talmente tante implicazioni, che qualsiasi cosa si faccia è per forza di cose sbagliata.

Impossibile trovare una soluzione "facile" e "giusta"


----------



## sottoli (4 Ottobre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> la proposta di Musk ( Rifare le elezioni delle regioni annesse sotto la supervisione delle Nazioni Unite. La Russia se ne va se questa è la volontà del popolo.
> - La Crimea fa formalmente parte della Russia, come lo è stata dal 1783 (fino all'errore di Krusciov).
> - Assicurazione dell'approvvigionamento idrico in Crimea.
> - L'Ucraina rimane neutrale)
> ...


Il giorno che avremo governatori visionari e intelligenti come Musk saremo veramente e finalmente usciti dal medioevo, non c'è un solo politico che non considero un emerito ebete a confronto... ma ormai non ci spero più


----------



## hakaishin (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Restasse tutto confinato allucraina, sti gran c...
> 
> Pe me lucraina possono spianarla pure entro la serata di oggi. Siamo talmente messi male in sta nazione che figuriamoci se possiamo permetterci di pensare anche allucraina


Quoto…
Mi spiace per loro ma sti gran c.. davvero ad un certo punto


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Per me hai perfettamente ragione, purché qualcuno paghi lo stesso conto ad Afghanistan e Iraq (possono ancora farlo eh, ste cose mica si prescrivono vedi la Germania che credo paghi tutt'ora le vittime della Shoah...)


La differenza è che in questo momento il fronte atlantico sembra avere la forza (sottolineo sembra perchè qui ogni giorno è una sorpresa) di arrivare in poco tempo a poter dettare le condizioni in un ipotetico negoziato e questo è fondamentale... Afghanistan, Iraq, Siria, questa leva non l'avranno mai.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sembra di rivivere la pandemia in un certo senso.
> 
> Tema talmente complesso e con talmente tante implicazioni, che qualsiasi cosa si faccia è per forza di cose sbagliata.
> 
> Impossibile trovare una soluzione "facile" e "giusta"


Non esistono soluzioni giuste in geopolitica, ma solo decisioni meno sbagliate


----------



## hakaishin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky firma un decreto che impedisce di trattare con l'attuale capo del Cremlino​​Cremlino: Se Zelensky non vuole negoziare aspetteremo un altro presidente.​


Ottima risposta russa 
Non capisco se Zelensky fa il figo perché si è pippato anche il muschio o perché i suoi amichetti americani gli stanno facendo credere che può comandare


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma e' un poco differente. Qui non si tratta di indignarsi o meno, si tratta di rimanere perplessi di fronte alla tua affermazione che se spianano un paese a te importa nulla. In questo momento ci sono attive - se ben ricordo - 4 o 5 guerre "maggiori" nel mondo, dove per "maggiori" si e' deciso essere quelle che causano piu' di 10mila morti in un anno. Una e' nello Yemen. Personalmente non mi verrebbe mai da pensare "possono uccidersi tutti tra di loro, a me importa nulla".


Tu pensa quello che vuoi io faccio altrettanto.


----------



## Djici (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


Si decidesse.
Devo mettere i pannelli solari.
Vorrei sapere se devo spendere i soldi per quello o se posso spendere tutto in escort e droga pesante


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non esistono soluzioni giuste in geopolitica, ma solo decisioni meno sbagliate



Lo dico sempre: beati quelli nati negli anni 50/60 , hanno vissuto l' unico momento di pace e prosperità diffusa che si sia mai visto.

E tranquilli, non si ripeterà, non a medio termine.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2022)

Chissà in che misura sta contribuendo la mia bolletta dell'ufficio quadruplicata rispetto al bimestre dello scorso anno... probabilmente se mandassi la fattura PDF a [email protected], proverebbe compassione e ritirerebbe tutte le truppe, chissà! A me fa ridere parlare di geopolitica in una situazione del genere , distacco dalla realtà totale  Putinne, gli ugraini, la Nato...scommetto che vivete nella casa ereditata dai vostri parenti, che le bollette Ve le paga ancora la nonna che abita sopra di voi, che campate con un gruzzoletto anch'esso frutto del sudore del parentado oppure spillate soldi a mammà dalla pensione, insomma parlasi di culo coperto, altrimenti non si spiega. Ovviamente assunti presso una qualunque istituzione pubblica  poi ci si scandalizza se l' @admin scrive che vorrebbe vedere rasa al suolo lugraina ahahahahah stesso mio identico pensiero E della stragrande maggioranza della popolazione EUROPEA. Ma dove vivete? Ah già, in un mondo dove Draghi ha il 60% della preferenza degli italiani, certamente  ...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si decidesse.
> Devo mettere i pannelli solari.
> Vorrei sapere se devo spendere i soldi per quello o se posso spendere tutto in escort e droga pesante


'ca vacca, davvero!

Non chiedo di lasciarmi in vita, ma qualcuno mi dica almeno quando che mUOro

Poi io so molto bene cosa fare.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono cinquanta e più guerre nel mondo in questo momenti. Se ti indigni per lucraina e metti la bandierina fuori dalla finestra, mettila anche per tutte le altre nazioni invase.


"Porti chiusi...se non sei ucrainohh" .


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chissà in che misura sta contribuendo la mia bolletta dell'ufficio quadruplicata rispetto al bimestre dello scorso anno... probabilmente se mandassi la fattura PDF a [email protected], proverebbe compassione e ritirerebbe tutte le truppe, chissà! A me fa ridere parlare di geopolitica in una situazione del genere , distacco dalla realtà totale  Putinne, gli ugraini, la Nato...scommetto che vivete nella casa ereditata dai vostri parenti, che le bollette Ve le paga ancora la nonna che abita sopra di voi, che campate con un gruzzoletto anch'esso frutto del sudore del parentado oppure spillate soldi a mammà dalla pensione, insomma parlasi di culo coperto, altrimenti non si spiega. Ovviamente assunti presso una qualunque istituzione pubblica  poi ci si scandalizza se l' @admin scrive che vorrebbe vedere rasa al suolo lugraina ahahahahah stesso mio identico pensiero E della stragrande maggioranza della popolazione EUROPEA. Ma dove vivete? Ah già, in un mondo dove Draghi ha il 60% della preferenza degli italiani, certamente  ...


Magari! Mi tocca lavorare e mantenermi purtroppo...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

La mia vita mi piace parecchio, ma vedendo la piega che ha preso questo mondo, forse la nostra estinzione non sarebbe poi così male. 

Genitore 1 e genitore 2

Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kherson: fronte russo nord est totalmente collassato. 
Zaporizhia : blogger militari russi parlano di un assembramemento di carri armati ucraini. C'è la possibilità che l Ukraina voglia aprire un altro fronte da Myrne in giù per tagliare i rifornimenti ai russi accampati a Melitopol e di conseguenza a tutti i territori occupati a ovest.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Kherson: fronte russo nord est totalmente collassato.
> Zaporizhia : blogger militari russi parlano di un assembramemento di carri armati ucraini. C'è la possibilità che l Ukraina voglia aprire un altro fronte da Myrne in giù per tagliare i rifornimenti ai russi accampati a Melitopol e di conseguenza a tutti i territori occupati a ovest.


Rischiano di fare tanta fatica per nulla, vedremo.

Potrebbero farli pure avanzare, e poi un bel giorno preparare il candelotto e dire:
"adesso che fate? vi spostate o accendiamo la miccia?"

Cosi ad occhio, i russi non si sono spinti tanto oltre per poi tornarsene a casa come nulla fosse.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Kherson: fronte russo nord est totalmente collassato.
> Zaporizhia : blogger militari russi parlano di un assembramemento di carri armati ucraini. C'è la possibilità che l Ukraina voglia aprire un altro fronte da Myrne in giù per tagliare i rifornimenti ai russi accampati a Melitopol e di conseguenza a tutti i territori occupati a ovest.


Dove prendi questi aggiornamenti?


----------



## Djici (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rischiano di fare tanta fatica per nulla, vedremo.
> 
> Potrebbero farli pure avanzare, e poi un bel giorno preparare il candelotto e dire:
> "adesso che fate? vi spostate o accendiamo la miccia?"


ATTAAAACCCAAARRRREEEE [cit.]


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Kherson: fronte russo nord est totalmente collassato.
> Zaporizhia : blogger militari russi parlano di un assembramemento di carri armati ucraini. C'è la possibilità che l Ukraina voglia aprire un altro fronte da Myrne in giù per tagliare i rifornimenti ai russi accampati a Melitopol e di conseguenza a tutti i territori occupati a ovest.


Confermo, sto seguendo anche io gli OSINT oggi.
Che dire, di questo passo in qualche giorno può accadere l'irreparabile per il contingente russo in ucraina, parliamo di una rotta enorme che non trova paragoni dai tempi della seconda guerra mondiale
Dubito che la leadership russa possa sopravvivere ad un colpo del genere


----------



## bobbylukr (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La differenza è che in questo momento il fronte atlantico sembra avere la forza (sottolineo sembra perchè qui ogni giorno è una sorpresa) di arrivare in poco tempo a poter dettare le condizioni in un ipotetico negoziato e questo è fondamentale... Afghanistan, Iraq, Siria, questa leva non l'avranno mai.


Quindi il più forte ha ragione anche se ha torto, niente di nuovo sotto il sole...


----------



## kekkopot (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dico sempre: beati quelli nati negli anni 50/60 , hanno vissuto l' unico momento di pace e prosperità diffusa che si sia mai visto.
> 
> E tranquilli, non si ripeterà, non a medio termine.


Non in Europa, sicuramente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Quindi il più forte ha ragione anche se ha torto, niente di nuovo sotto il sole...


Quello che è.. mai detto sia una cosa giusta, mi sembra la situazione a cui andiamo incontro tutto qua.


----------



## diavolo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre sereno, poi magari sarò il primo purgato con una bomba nucleare che mi cascherà in testa
> 
> Ma sai che ci stavo pensando qualche giorno fa?
> La Sardegna sarebbe l'isola perfetta per questo genere di "dimostrazioni"/avvertimenti verso l'europa.
> Abbastanza distante dall'italia, dalla spagna, dalla francia (esclusa la corsica), dalla tunisia, algeria, libia e con una popolazione limitata a 2 milioni di persone.


Due milioni forse ad agosto.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Confermo, sto seguendo anche io gli OSINT oggi.
> Che dire, di questo passo in qualche giorno può accadere l'irreparabile per il contingente russo in ucraina, parliamo di una rotta enorme che non trova paragoni dai tempi della seconda guerra mondiale
> Dubito che la leadership russa possa sopravvivere ad un colpo del genere


Se il "taglio" di Zaporizhia riesce la guerra si può considerare finita. A quel punto le opzioni sono tre:
1) Putin si spara
2) l Ex KGB lo fa fuori
3) Sgancia il confettino, oppure la FOAB
Altre opzioni non ne vedo


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se il "taglio" di Zaporizhia riesce la guerra si può considerare finita. A quel punto le opzioni sono tre:
> 1) Putin si spara
> 2) l Ex KGB lo fa fuori
> 3) Sgancia il confettino, oppure la FOAB
> Altre opzioni non ne vedo


Storicamente un leader russo sopravvive solo se dimostra la propria forza militare, le sconfitte da sempre hanno portato a rivolgimenti.
Per ora regge la narrativa "Buon Zar, malvagi boiardi", ma se succede il disastro bellico Putin sarà ritenuto ovviamente responsabile. 
Credo piu che altro che a questo punto, prima di passare al nucleare, ha altre 2 opzioni 
1) Campagna di bombardamenti a tappeto sulle città e sulle infrastrutture civili, che significa piu sanzioni ed enormi perdite di aeromobili e piloti (oltre a svuotamento dell'arsenale missilistico di prossimità)
2) Armi chimiche, per sondare la reazione dell'occidente ad una escalation meno marcata del nucleare

In ogni caso, se la situazione si deteriora bisogna iniziare a tenere d'occhio Mosca e non più il Donbass perchè la guerra politica si sposta li 
Eltsin non riuscì a resistere politicamente a quattro schiaffi da due montanari ceceni...


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è una situazione senza via d'uscita. Chi ora se ne tira fuori fa una figura indegna, Putin agli occhi del suo paese e la Nato se piega la testa solo perché l'omuncolo usa il nucleare. Vorrebbe dire dimostrare debolezza a tutto il mondo e domani tutti saprebbero che la Nato non vale una sega se basta na bombetta per far chinare il capo.
> 
> L'errore è stato fatto all'inizio, ormai è tardi e tutto porta verso una determinata direzione


'Sto conflitto per me finisce con un confetto sull'Ucraina anche perché vista la propaganda buona che hanno fatto difficilmente i vermi finanziari, speculatori diranno di ficcare bombe atomiche per far saltare in aria tutta la Russia solo per vendicare l'attacco atomico sull'Ucraina di cui frega 0 e sono solo gli utili idioti necessari per arrivare fino a qui.
Putin la guerra la vincerà così, non può essere attaccato, farà saltare in aria l'Ucraina e poi gli speculatori, i vermi, i finti buoni diranno ehmm ok, finita, sediamoci e parliamo, per ora gli conviene mantenere la guerra passiva per attuare il castigo energetico che vediamo, ma se la guerra finisce in base a cosa dovresti evitare di cercare di tornare ad una piccola normalità se a nessuno frega nulla di cominciare un conflitto atomico per un paese addirittura nazista e promotore di un genocidio mal nascosto?
L'economia non finisce con la guerra, non esistono cattivi in economia, esiste al limite la speculazione ma poi come è successo in Serbia si ritornerà alla vita di prima e la Russia non cambierà il suo modo di fare.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chissà in che misura sta contribuendo la mia bolletta dell'ufficio quadruplicata rispetto al bimestre dello scorso anno... probabilmente se mandassi la fattura PDF a [email protected], proverebbe compassione e ritirerebbe tutte le truppe, chissà! A me fa ridere parlare di geopolitica in una situazione del genere , distacco dalla realtà totale  Putinne, gli ugraini, la Nato...scommetto che vivete nella casa ereditata dai vostri parenti, che le bollette Ve le paga ancora la nonna che abita sopra di voi, che campate con un gruzzoletto anch'esso frutto del sudore del parentado oppure spillate soldi a mammà dalla pensione, insomma parlasi di culo coperto, altrimenti non si spiega. Ovviamente assunti presso una qualunque istituzione pubblica  poi ci si scandalizza se l' @admin scrive che vorrebbe vedere rasa al suolo lugraina ahahahahah stesso mio identico pensiero E della stragrande maggioranza della popolazione EUROPEA. Ma dove vivete? Ah già, in un mondo dove Draghi ha il 60% della preferenza degli italiani, certamente  ...



Ci sono altre 300.000 (TRECENTOMILA) attività pronte a chiudere perchè distrutte prima dalla pandemia (o pseudo tale) o poi da una guerra con quale noi non dovremmo avere nulla a che fare. Andate a chiedere a quelle famiglie se gli freghi qualcosa de lucraina (che è sempre voce del verbo lucrare).

Andare all'università con le spalle coperte da mamma e papà e fare il pro sistema (prima almeno gli stessi facevano gli anti sistema...) con la canna in bocca è facile.

Gli italiani sono da sempre un popolo bandieruola. Lo dice la storia. Siamo passati da fascisti a comunisti in mezza giornata, e tante volte nella storia. E siamo passati da pro vax a no vax (ditemi in quanti, oggi, farebbero una ulteriore dose di vaccino covid. Anche i più incalliti) sempre dall'oggi al domani. Succederà lo stesso anche con lucraina, è solo questione di tempo. Basta attendere le prime bollette che verranno recapitate ai cittadini privati (le aziende sono già KO). E poi, di conseguenza, quando si resterà col culo al gelo.

Per chiudere, a meno dell'Ucraina non frega assolutamente niente. Che restino lì o che spariscano dalla cartina geografica mi cambia poco. Come mi cambiava poco quando gli Usa andavano a bombardare mezzo Medio Oriente. O davvero fregava qualcosa a qualcuno delle bombe americane e dei tanti civili ammazzati? Non facciamo i paraculi, su.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 'Sto conflitto per me finisce con un confetto sull'Ucraina anche perché vista la propaganda buona che hanno fatto difficilmente i vermi finanziari, speculatori diranno di ficcare bombe atomiche per far saltare in aria tutta la Russia solo per vendicare l'attacco atomico sull'Ucraina di cui frega 0 e sono solo gli utili idioti necessari per arrivare fino a qui.
> Putin la guerra la vincerà così, non può essere attaccato, farà saltare in aria l'Ucraina e poi gli speculatori, i vermi, i finti buoni diranno ehmm ok, finita, sediamoci e parliamo, per ora gli conviene mantenere la guerra passiva per attuare il castigo energetico che vediamo, ma se la guerra finisce in base a cosa dovresti evitare di cercare di tornare ad una piccola normalità se a nessuno frega nulla di cominciare un conflitto atomico per un paese addirittura nazista e promotore di un genocidio mal nascosto?
> L'economia non finisce con la guerra, non esistono cattivi in economia, esiste al limite la speculazione ma poi come è successo in Serbia si ritornerà alla vita di prima e la Russia non cambierà il suo modo di fare.


Non so come si possa pensare che possa finire così.
Se la Russia sgancia un'atomica pagherà un prezzo come mai ha pagato nella su Storia e Putin vivo non ne esce (Per me non ne esce comunque).


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non so come si possa pensare che possa finire così.
> Se la Russia sgancia un'atomica pagherà un prezzo come mai ha pagato nella su Storia e Putin vivo non ne esce (Per me non ne esce comunque).


I vermi finanziari se decidono di attaccare direttamente la Russia poi mettono in pericolo la loro stessa vita perché si scatenerebbe una guerra atomica, non succederà mai, stai tranquillo e lo vedi oggi che nessuno ha messo piede in Ucraina se non attraverso il supporto logistico con armi e cagatine (ad esempio nessun aereo che però sono tutti al confine, dispiegati dalla brava Nato), la guerra che interessa a noi è il castigo energetico, il reset di una grossa fetta del tessuto produttivo, senza lo strumento guerra come sarebbe stato possibile? previsto? nessuno lo avrebbe accettato mentre adesso sì.
Putin in Ucraina farà ciò che sarà necessario e sinceramente intravedo già una bella fine dell'€ ma non per colpa nostra, direttamente da Berlino o volete dirmi che andremo avanti mesi a parlare di tetto sul gas??? ihihihihi sì credeteci, è abbastanza palese che l'Ue sia una cretinata da tirare giù quanto prima perché soprattutto in queste situazioni è più una palla al piede che altro, però c'è il magnifico pnrr certo certo...
Guardo con curiosità alla fine di questo conflitto già vinto dalla Nato, mi dicono, quando invece chi salterà in aria sarà proprio l'Europa, organismo PASSIVO letteralmente preso di mira dagli eventi che nemmeno può controllare, che cretinata.
Dai Giorgia portaci il tetto del gas per una Ue più giusta, poi dimmi se troverai solidarietà o dobbiamo far mangiare ancora un po' i bravi speculators...


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Magari! Mi tocca lavorare e mantenermi purtroppo...


Non eri il destinatario come non lo é nessun'altro, il senso del mio post é che giusto nel mondo utopico dei media alla "gggente", fra cui metto me stesso, frega qualcosa dell'Ucraina, delle sanzioni, di Putinne e della Nato. Alla prima bollettona nazionale capirai che intendo. Giusto chi si può permettere di campare col culo coperto si interessa di questi temi...tu lo fai per lavoro se non sbaglio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chissà in che misura sta contribuendo la mia bolletta dell'ufficio quadruplicata rispetto al bimestre dello scorso anno... probabilmente se mandassi la fattura PDF a [email protected], proverebbe compassione e ritirerebbe tutte le truppe, chissà! A me fa ridere parlare di geopolitica in una situazione del genere , distacco dalla realtà totale  Putinne, gli ugraini, la Nato...scommetto che vivete nella casa ereditata dai vostri parenti, che le bollette Ve le paga ancora la nonna che abita sopra di voi, che campate con un gruzzoletto anch'esso frutto del sudore del parentado oppure spillate soldi a mammà dalla pensione, insomma parlasi di culo coperto, altrimenti non si spiega. Ovviamente assunti presso una qualunque istituzione pubblica  poi ci si scandalizza se l' @admin scrive che vorrebbe vedere rasa al suolo lugraina ahahahahah stesso mio identico pensiero E della stragrande maggioranza della popolazione EUROPEA. Ma dove vivete? Ah già, in un mondo dove Draghi ha il 60% della preferenza degli italiani, certamente  ...


la tua bolletta sarebbe esplosa anche senza sanzioni, forse non è chiaro


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non eri il destinatario come non lo é nessun'altro, il senso del mio post é che giusto nel mondo utopico dei media alla "gggente", fra cui metto me stesso, frega qualcosa dell'Ucraina, delle sanzioni, di Putinne e della Nato. Alla prima bollettona nazionale capirai che intendo. Giusto chi si può permettere di campare col culo coperto si interessa di questi temi...tu lo fai per lavoro se non sbaglio


Io mi occupo di questi temi sicuramente perchè mi appassionano, ma anche perchè mi danno da mangiare


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eltsin non riuscì a resistere politicamente a quattro schiaffi da due montanari ceceni...


Eltsin era uno che usciva ad ogni discorso pubblico totalmente ubriaco e incapace di prendere in mano la situazione, mentre la gente viveva malissimo con i prezzi schizzati post caduta URSS e pochi fortunati si sono arricchiti depredando le risorse
non c'è paragone con Putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono altre 300.000 (TRECENTOMILA) attività pronte a chiudere perchè distrutte prima dalla pandemia (o pseudo tale) o poi da una guerra con quale noi non dovremmo avere nulla a che fare. Andate a chiedere a quelle famiglie se gli freghi qualcosa de lucraina (che è sempre voce del verbo lucrare).
> 
> Andare all'università con le spalle coperte da mamma e papà e fare il pro sistema (prima almeno gli stessi facevano gli anti sistema...) con la canna in bocca è facile.
> 
> ...



Sfatiamo anche questa, anche se non mi darai ascolto ma proviamoci...

L'aumento dei prezzi dell'energia prima di tutto non è legato esclusivamente alla guerra, infatti se vai ad analizzare i dati l'aumento è iniziato ben prima della guerra in Ucraina. 
La guerra ha accentuato ancora di più questa tendenza ed arrivando al punto, anche nelle nazioni europee che non hanno adottato al 100% le sanzioni alla Russia cioè Ungheria e Turchia l'aumento dei prezzi è stato del 50/60% UGUALMENTE.
Questo perché dal momento che c'è la guerra e ci sono problemi anche con altri stati che hanno a che fare col gas il mercato si contrae ed i prezzi salgono, senza considerare la semplice speculazione che viene fatta da chi rivende l'energia agli utenti finali.

Ne consegue che l'unico responsabile per l'aumento dell'energia sia la Russia con la sua decisione di romperci le palle perché è guidata da un clown che ha la nostalgia di una Russia potenza mondiale e si rifiuta di accettare una Russia relegata al rango di potenza regionale. 

Tu ora mi dirai: "Eh appunto tutti lasciavano fare e stavamo apposto" purtroppo no caro, perché a te non frega nulla, ma come ho già scritto in un altro post ci sono altre nazioni di cui siamo alleati che hanno il pieno interesse a non avere una Russia rompipalle davanti casa.

Per concludere, l'Italia fa scambi economico-commerciali PRINCIPALMENTE e per miliardi con USA e stati UE, poi ci sono partner economici minori qua e là.

Tu che critichi la scelta in base agli effetti economici in Italia dovresti capire alla luce di quanto ho scritto sopra che rompere con in nostri partner principali per tenerci madre Russia sarebbe stato ben più gravoso economicamente, quindi la scelta dell'Italia non è solamente ideologica è una scelta di campo, una scelta di interessi economici.

Al massimo potevamo tentare di stare con un piede in due scarpe stile Turchia, peccato che non ne abbiamo la possibilità, la Turchia cede all'Ucraina droni ed armamenti di ultima generazione, noi abbiamo sostanzialmente donato armamento degli anni 70/80 togliendo qualche mezzo moderno (che era fermo nei depositi per evitare spese di manutenzione).

Mi son dilungato troppo lo so...


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Eltsin era uno che usciva ad ogni discorso pubblico totalmente ubriaco e incapace di prendere in mano la situazione, mentre la gente viveva malissimo con i prezzi schizzati post caduta URSS e pochi fortunati si sono arricchiti depredando le risorse
> non c'è paragone con Putin


Verissimo, ma fu la sconfitta in guerra ad essergli politicamente fatale.
Così come per lo Zar Nicola II la sconfitta con il giappone rappresentò la perdita del potere assoluto e la sconfitta nella prima guerra mondiale la perdita del trono e della vita.
Gorbacev non sopravvisse al ritiro sovietico dall'Afghanistan e dall'est europa.
La Russia non perdona i perdenti


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la tua bolletta sarebbe esplosa anche senza sanzioni, forse non è chiaro


è innegabile che le cose siano cambiate dal periodo del covid ad oggi
in primis per le azioni cinesi e poi per gli egoismi dei produttori di materie prime con politiche conservative-speculative


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la tua bolletta sarebbe esplosa anche senza sanzioni, forse non è chiaro



A questi livelli? Ma non scherziamo, su.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

*Orsini sul Fatto Quotidiano oggi*

"L’oracolo Kissinger. È troppo presto per stabilire chi abbia vinto la guerra.

*Chi abbia vinto la guerra in Ucraina è la domanda del momento.*
*La prima risposta è quella di Kissinger, secondo cui la Russia ha perso la guerra. 
Questa tesi è condivisa dai falchi italiani e, alla fine dell’articolo, capiremo perché.*
*La seconda risposta non piace affatto ai nostri falchi, ma è dotata di maggiore forza logica ed evidenza empirica: l’Ucraina non ha vinto la guerra.*

Procediamo con ordine.
* La guerra a cui assistiamo non è una guerra tra due Stati; è la guerra tra un singolo Stato, la Russia, e trentuno Stati, vale a dire i trenta Stati che compongono la Nato più l’Ucraina. 
Non tutti gli Stati della Nato sono coinvolti nello stesso modo, ma costituiscono ugualmente un blocco anti-russo relativamente compatto. 
Svolta una simile premessa, la conclusione di Kissinger è dubbia per una serie di ragioni.*
*Nessuno ha mai visto uno Stato battuto annettere le regioni più ricche e strategicamente importanti del Paese vincitore. 
Israele vinse la guerra e prese i territori altrui. 
Non si è mai visto nemmeno uno Stato sconfitto minacciare la disintegrazione dello Stato vincitore con la bomba atomica.*
In sintesi, se l’Ucraina avesse vinto la guerra contro la Russia dovrebbe essere nella condizione, almeno potenziale, di sottrarle una parte del territorio nazionale e di spazzarla via con la sua superiorità tecnologico-militare.

C’è di più.
*L’Ucraina, a differenza della Russia, è collassata economicamente ed è già uno “Stato fallito” in senso tecnico. L’Ucraina è in bancarotta e sopravvive grazie ai soldi dei Paesi Nato. 
Gli Stati Uniti e l’Unione europea danno a Kiev la gran parte dei soldi per pagare gli stipendi dei soldati. 
Si aggiunga che i soldati ucraini non hanno armi e nemmeno addestramento: ricevono entrambi dai Paesi Nato.*
*In sintesi, l’Ucraina non ha armi, non ha soldi e non ha addestramento. 
Non si capisce come uno Stato in simili condizioni possa essere dichiarato vincitore di una guerra.*

Davanti alla tragedia che abbiamo davanti agli occhi, ci sembra ozioso discettare su chi stia vincendo.
*E allora perché se ne parla così tanto in Italia?*
*Le ragioni principali sono due.

La prima ha a che vedere con la lezione di Auguste Comte e Vilfredo Pareto: in tutte le comunità umane e in tutti i periodi storici, la dimensione emotiva dell’uomo prevale sempre su quella razionale.*
*Gli uomini sono condannati a essere sempre più illogici che logici a causa delle passioni da cui sono dominati.*
*La risposta di Kissinger è quella che appaga maggiormente l’irrazionalità, l’illogicità e l’emotività dei falchi italiani che dominano i media. È sempre emotivamente esaltante pensare di essere i vincitori.*
*Come insegna Pareto, una teoria può avere successo pur essendo falsa se appaga un sentimento collettivo.

La seconda ragione per cui la risposta di Kissinger ha tanto successo è che consente al fronte bellicista di Mario Draghi di dire che la sua politica muscolare in Ucraina ha contribuito alla sconfitta della Russia. 
I falchi italiani possono dire: “L’Italia è sull’orlo di una crisi economica gravissima a causa della guerra, e l’Europa rischia la guerra nucleare, però l’Ucraina ha sconfitto la Russia*”.

Chi scrive si augura di cuore che l’Ucraina abbia vinto la guerra, ma bisogna ammettere che si tratterebbe di una vittoria ben strana.
Forse è presto per stabilire chi abbia vinto la guerra, ma non è mai tardi per iniziare a ragionare logicamente."


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Times, citando un rapporto di intelligence della NATO, Putin starebbe preparando le sue forze armate per compiere un test nucleare ai confini dell'Ucraina.
> Possibile anche il test del Poseidon. Un treno militare russo della divisione nucleare sarebbe partito in direzione dell'Ucraina, l'unità è responsabile delle munizioni nucleari.
> 
> Il governo ucraino sta distribuendo pillole di Iodio nei centri di evacuazione della capitale, in previsione di un attacco nucleare su Kiev.
> Nel frattempo Zelesnky firma un decreto: "Nessun negoziato con la Russia finché Putin resterà al comando."


Tutto vero hanno fatto pure vedere il video al tg prima ancora che leggessi la notizia. Tra Putin e il ciccione coreano la situazione peggiora sempre di più nonostante il referendum farlocco.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

perfetto Orsini anche stavolta


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> In sintesi, se l’Ucraina avesse vinto la guerra contro la Russia dovrebbe essere nella condizione, almeno potenziale, di sottrarle una parte del territorio nazionale e di spazzarla via con la sua superiorità tecnologico-militare.


Questo è totalmente... boh.
O meglio, secondo me non lo è ma ha capito che dire sciocchezze gli fa pubblicità.
La condizione potenziale di sottrarle parte del territorio nazionale e spazzarla via????
Stiamo parlando di una aggressione esterna da parte di uno stato teoricamente molto piu forte militarmente.
In caso di aggressione, la principale potenza è tenuta ad occupare e annettere territori, non certo l'aggredito: quest'ultimo vince la guerra respingendo l'attacco.

Il Vietnam ha battuto gli USA, non certo occupando la Florida.
Come l'Afghanistan ha battuto i sovietici, ma mica gli ha tolto del territorio.

Io sono sempre più basito davanti alle sciocchezze di questo buffo (e losco) figuro


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Capirete che Putin intende usare il nucleare se, PRIMA, esisterà una notevole attività militare, decollo di bombardieri strategici e attivazione degli ICBM sulle basi a terra e nei sottomarini.

Per ovvie ragioni. Tutta roba che può essere notata non solo dai satelliti ma anche ad occhio nudo.

Quello sarà il segnale. Queste notizie sono irrilevanti, a mio parere.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la tua bolletta sarebbe esplosa anche senza sanzioni, forse non è chiaro


Certo, a questo ci sono arrivati un po' tutti. Ma nel caso cessasse la guerra, quale sarebbe poi il pretesto per l'inflazione  ?


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è totalmente... boh.
> O meglio, secondo me non lo è ma ha capito che dire sciocchezze gli fa pubblicità.
> La condizione potenziale di sottrarle parte del territorio nazionale e spazzarla via????
> Stiamo parlando di una aggressione esterna da parte di uno stato teoricamente molto piu forte militarmente.
> ...


Stiamo parlando di una guerra che è cominciata nel 2014 e chi l'ha cominciata non è stato Putin ma il governo nazista ucraino, con conseguente genocidio, da quel momento se tu attacchi la Russia e dei suoi cittadini (pur comunque all'interno del tuo territorio) per vincere la guerra devi avere la possibilià di conquistare parti di territorio esterno cosa che non potranno mai fare.
Su questo punto bisogna capire bene la questione dall'inizio e non dalle falsità che si leggono oggi.
Non è mai stata una guerra di aggressione ma di distruzione del problema cioè chi è andato ad attaccare la Russia che oggi è tornato per mettere fine ad un governo nazista pagato interamente dalla Nato, sostanzialmente c'è poco da dire, l'Ucraina non esiste più, è fallita, c'è solo da capire quando cesseranno i finanziamenti ai mercenari ucraini e al fantoccio nazista col culo al caldo.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

dopo la Polonia che ha completato il muro qualche settimana fa di 186 km a confine della Bielorussia, ora c'è la Finlandia che vorrebbe costruirne uno a confine della Russia

mai sentito parlare di tali muri ai nostri talk o ai nostri politici come quello americano ai confini con il Messico ?
ovvio che no, non sono muri fascisti questi contro i non-white americani...sono muri del mondo libero...

così come Estonia e Lettonia stanno utilizzando questa situazione per continuare il nazionalismo interno.
sono giorni che in Lettonia vogliono far sparire il bilinguismo russo


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io mi occupo di questi temi sicuramente perchè mi appassionano, ma anche perchè mi danno da mangiare


Appunto per questo sei uno dei pochi di cui tollero le analisi tecniche, se così vogliamo chiamarle. Perché se fossi a capo di una qualunque azienda staresti bestemmiando in ucraino e vorresti vedere rasa al suolo quella terra, te lo assicuro ..


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo la Polonia che ha completato il muro qualche settimana fa di 186 km a confine della Bielorussia, ora c'è la Finlandia che vorrebbe costruirne uno a confine della Russia
> 
> mai sentito parlare di tali muri ai nostri talk o ai nostri politici come quello americano ai confini con il Messico ?
> ovvio che no, non sono muri fascisti questi contro i non-white americani...sono muri del mondo libero...
> ...


Non è la Finlandia ad aver apertamente minacciato ritorsioni gravi contro la Russia ma il contrario per cui white-non-white non ci azzecca molto.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non è la Finlandia ad aver apertamente minacciato ritorsioni gravi contro la Russia ma il contrario per cui white-non-white non ci azzecca molto.


e il muro cosa serve ?
ferma i missili ?
vedi masse di facinorosi russi nelle foreste tentare di entrare in Finlandia ?

certo che ci azzecca, perchè si scelgono le situazioni da analizzare in base all'ideologia
Biden ha continuato con il muro di Trump e a rispedire indietro i migranti ma non si può dire...


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini sul Fatto Quotidiano oggi*
> 
> "L’oracolo Kissinger. È troppo presto per stabilire chi abbia vinto la guerra.
> 
> ...


Delirante.. secondo l'Orsini-pensiero nella seconda guerra mondiale il giorno che gli alleati han liberato Parigi stavano cmq per logica perdendo la guerra perchè c'erano ancora anfibi tedeschi su suolo francese.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e il muro cosa serve ?
> ferma i missili ?
> vedi masse di russi nelle foreste tentare di entrare in Finlandia ?
> 
> certo che ci azzecca, perchè si scelgono le situazioni da analizzare in base all'ideologia


Ad oggi la costruzione di questo muro è un idea ma lo giustificherei molto di più, così come quello polacco, rispetto a quello al confine col Messico per dire...dopo che il vicino di casa ha minacciato di nuclearizzarli un paio di mesi fa. Non biasimo i finlandesi se non vogliono vedere un russo manco col binocolo.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ad oggi la costruzione di questo muro è un idea ma lo giustificherei molto di più, così come quello polacco, rispetto a quello al confine col Messico per dire...dopo che il vicino di casa ha minacciato di nuclearizzarli un paio di mesi fa. Non biasimo i finlandesi se non vogliono vedere un russo manco col binocolo.


dunque questo ragionamento lede il principio basilare, di cui tutti quelli che viaggiano hanno cognizione, secondo cui la popolazione è diversa da quelli che la governano.
secondo te far rappresaglie sui civili russi sarebbe almeno non biasimabile in ragione di tot. politici o militari che hanno offeso/minacciato il paese in cui si recano

è un'idea malata, ma di questi tempi dare queste idee malate è di moda per cui vedrai che troveranno seguito facilmente
anche entrare nella NATO all'inizio era un'idea, poi in parlamento finlandese è diventato realtà
premier e ministri sono già favorevoli, basta che si porti in parlamento e vediamo chi ha il coraggio di opporsi...

sono guarda caso sempre gli stessi paesi che non vogliono dare i visti ai russi, perchè far viaggi di cultura è pericolosissimo e rischi di scoprire che hai molto da apprendere reciprocamente e non trovi dinanzi dei criminali


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Delirante.. secondo l'Orsini-pensiero nella seconda guerra mondiale il giorno che gli alleati han liberato Parigi stavano cmq per logica perdendo la guerra perchè c'erano ancora anfibi tedeschi su suolo francese.


Ma si, per quanto sia un totale incompetente a livello geopolitico e non abbia alcun titolo per fare analisi (è un sociologo) sono sicuro che sa benissimo di star dicendo sciocchezze.
Però oh, la gente che gli da dello scemo comunque parla di lui, pubblicità gratuita e lo invitano in TV.
Mica scemo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2022)

Situazione molto preoccupate.. e lasciate stare gli esperti dai. La verità è che qualsiasi scenario è possibile, Lasciate stare tutti i discorsi logici "eheh ma se Putin manda un fungo poi gli altri rispondono". A questo ormai non frega nulla.

C'è il rischio che saltiamo tutti in aria per lucraina..


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma si, per quanto sia un totale incompetente a livello geopolitico e non abbia alcun titolo per fare analisi (è un sociologo) sono sicuro che sa benissimo di star dicendo sciocchezze.
> Però oh, la gente che gli da dello scemo comunque parla di lui, pubblicità gratuita e lo invitano in TV.
> Mica scemo


i sociologi sono anche laureati in scienze politiche che hanno approfondito la sociologia, ma la base di studio è comune.
in tante città non esiste il corso separato di sociologia, se guardi il cv di vari professori di sociologia sono laureati in scienze politiche


----------



## mabadi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proposta già rispedita al mittente dagli Ugraini che hanno accusato Elon Musk di essere filo-russo.
> 
> Dopo che lo stesso Musk mesi fa aveva concesso agli ugriani stessi l'accesso ai suoi satelliti Starlink.
> Sono proprio dei pagliacci, a sto punto che vengano spianati definitivamente, almeno ci togliamo il pensiero.


Diciamo che è l'ultimo dei problemi. Io Stato se ritengo la proposta accettabile, nel momento in cui tu non accetti fermo ogni aiuto.
Non devo necessariamente aspettare un accordo fra le parti. In sintesi se per la Meloni la proposta è buona ha la scusa per dire all'Ucraina o l'accetti o ti arrangi da sola. Non possiamo seguire gli Usa in una terza guerra mondiale se sul "piatto" una parte accetta una proposta assolutamente valida. Alla fine decideranno gli abitati di quelle regioni dove vogliono andare nel rispetto del principio dell'autodeterminazione ..... mah... l'importante e che ci sia un referendum serio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i sociologi sono anche laureati in scienze politiche che hanno approfondito la sociologia, ma la base di studio è comune.
> in tante città non esiste il corso separato di sociologia


Ho capito, ma lui ha le stesse competenze geopolitiche che io posso avere di sociologia.
Io non mi sognerei mai di definirmi un sociologo perchè ho dato qualche esame di sociologia in università.
Lui è sociologo perchè si è specializzato in sociologia e avrà preso (mi auguro) un dottorato, mi pare sia un sociologo del terrorismo.
Su quello è sicuramente competente.
Un politologo/geopolitico/analista internazionale si forma in altro. 
Stiamo parlando praticamente di matematici che vogliono parlare di fisica o viceversa


----------



## __king george__ (4 Ottobre 2022)

speriamo la sganci sull'italia..ci sono troppi stupidi creduloni paranoici in questo paese


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

*il piano di pace secondo Musk dal suo profilo twitter:*
*
- neutralità dell'Ucraina

- Crimea russa e con forniture d'acqua garantite
*
*- ripetere i referendum nelle regioni occupate sotto il controllo dell'ONU*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il piano di pace secondo Musk dal suo profilo twitter:*
> 
> *- neutralità dell'Ucraina
> 
> ...



Inutile, è già stato bocciato dall'ugraina con tanto di accuse vero musk ("sei filorusso")
Anzi, Zelensky ha firmato un decreto che impedisce di tenere colloqui con putin, quindi nessun dialogo-trattato di pace.

E niente, anche il cocainomane ugraino deve uscire di scena in orizzontale.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il piano di pace secondo Musk dal suo profilo twitter:*
> 
> *- neutralità dell'Ucraina
> 
> ...



L'ONU se la poteva risparmiare. Uno degli organismi più inutili e cialtroneschi mai esistiti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il piano di pace secondo Musk dal suo profilo twitter:*
> 
> *- neutralità dell'Ucraina
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con tutto, ma estenderei i referendum solo alle zone del Donbass controllate dai russi pre 24 febbraio.
In caso di (prevedibile) decisione di restare in Ucraina, si aprirebbe una gestione ONU del territorio con governo obbligato a tutela di russi etnici e controllo dei caschi blu per evitare abusi.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Inutile, è già stato bocciato dall'ugraina con tanto di accuse vero musk ("sei filorusso")


curiosamente il satellite di Musk con cui campano le loro comunicazioni dalla primavera non è filorusso...


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dunque questo ragionamento lede il principio basilare, di cui tutti quelli che viaggiano hanno cognizione, secondo cui la popolazione è diversa da quelli che la governano.
> secondo te far rappresaglie sui civili russi sarebbe almeno non biasimabile in ragione di tot. politici o militari che hanno offeso/minacciato il paese in cui si recano
> 
> è un'idea malata, ma di questi tempi dare queste idee malate è di moda per cui vedrai che troveranno seguito facilmente
> ...


Ma che idea malata? Non è che vogliono tutelarsi da un nemico immaginario, vogliono tenere lontano un vicino storicamente prepotente e che ha appena invaso un altro stato confinante.. magari fossero solo idee. 

Distorsioni fantasiose di un concetto semplice che io per primo sosterrei fossi finlandese.. alla luce di quanto successo in Ucraina col razzo che mantengo questo status di "cuscinetto" pseudoneutrale che abbiam visto può essere usato come giustificazione essendo non-NATO per un invasione. 

Fanno non bene, benissimo a chiedere l'annessione oggi, io farei lo stesso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> curiosamente il satellite di Musk con cui campano le loro comunicazioni dalla primavera non è filorusso...



Sono pagliacci, che ci vuoi fare.
Era successa la stessa cosa con Draghi, passato da colione a grandissimo alleato nel giro di 24 ore.
Ma su Musk l'hanno sparata veramente grossa.

P.S Immagini che la tv di stato cinese ha mandato in onda 
Di sto passo osserveremo i fuochi d'artificio ben prima di Capodanno


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'ONU se la poteva risparmiare. Uno degli organismi più inutili e cialtroneschi mai esistiti.


quello passa il convento...non è che potesse dire sotto il controllo degli Stati Uniti


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono pagliacci, che ci vuoi fare.
> Era successa la stessa cosa con Draghi, passato da colione a grandissimo alleato nel giro di 24 ore.
> Ma su Musk l'hanno sparata veramente grossa.
> 
> ...



Questi sono i famosi ICBM cinesi, Inter-Covid-Ballistic-Missile, testate piene di vairuz invece che di plutonio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono pagliacci, che ci vuoi fare.
> Era successa la stessa cosa con Draghi, passato da colione a grandissimo alleato nel giro di 24 ore.
> Ma su Musk l'hanno sparata veramente grossa.
> 
> ...


Ci risolvono il problema delle bollette, luce e caldo gratis


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Situazione molto preoccupate.. e lasciate stare gli esperti dai. La verità è che qualsiasi scenario è possibile, Lasciate stare tutti i discorsi logici "eheh ma se Putin manda un fungo poi gli altri rispondono". A questo ormai non frega nulla.
> 
> C'è il rischio che saltiamo tutti in aria per lucraina..



C’è chi sarebbe felicissimo di saltare in aria per lucraina. 

Io mi auguro siano solo pensieri per apparire fico al cospetto del gregge. Ma non ne sono tanto sicuro.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C’è chi sarebbe felicissimo di saltare in aria per lucraina.
> 
> Io mi auguro siano solo pensieri per apparire fico al cospetto del gregge. Ma non ne sono tanto sicuro.


"he doverosoh"


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (4 Ottobre 2022)

La Russia continua a perdere territori nelle zone annesse con il referendum. Non è una bella cosa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

*Da adesso tolleranza zero alle provocazioni, si torna con il pugno duro. E' da febbraio, sempre le solite cose, sempre i soliti.

Passiamo direttamente ai ban senza preavviso.*


----------



## sunburn (4 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> .P.S Immagini che la tv di stato cinese ha mandato in onda
> Di sto passo osserveremo i fuochi d'artificio ben prima di Capodanno
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3449


Se funzionano come i loro cellulari…


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se funzionano come i loro cellulari…


Se funzionano come i loro vairuz ...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A questi livelli? Ma non scherziamo, su.


A questi livelli non so, ma il trend inflattivo era già stato innescato lo scorso anno, tanto è vero che ho fatto l'inverno a caloriferi spenti per timore degli aumenti.
Politiche di gestione del covid hanno generato la spinta inflattiva, la guerra l'ha aggravata, le sanzioni hanno fatto il resto.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Da adesso tolleranza zero alle provocazioni, si torna con il pugno duro. E' da febbraio, sempre le solite cose, sempre i soliti.
> 
> Passiamo direttamente ai ban senza preavviso.*



.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Da adesso tolleranza zero alle provocazioni, si torna con il pugno duro. E' da febbraio, sempre le solite cose, sempre i soliti.
> 
> Passiamo direttamente ai ban senza preavviso.*



.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> A questi livelli non so, ma il trend inflattivo era già stato innescato lo scorso anno, tanto è vero che ho fatto l'inverno a caloriferi spenti per timore degli aumenti.
> Politiche di gestione del covid hanno generato la spinta inflattiva, la guerra l'ha aggravata, le sanzioni hanno fatto il resto.


secondo me con l'apertura di Nord stream 2 saremmo tornati su prezzi accettabili più simili al 2019.
Magari fino al 2050 avremmo comunque assistito a dei cambiamenti dovuti alla transizione energetica (che arreca danni ai nostri fornitori), ma in maniera più graduale. 
Questo nel caso L'europa intera (non solo l'Italia) se ne fosse fregata.
Non lo sapremo mai purtroppo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto il tagliagole ha chiesto a PUTIN dj usare l'atomica e manda i suoi figli minorenni nel fronte.

Ecco i personaggi "Logici" che circondano Putin..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Che satira.. ieri leggevo che lo sfidavano a lanciarla con il caro Trumpusconi che insinuava che non l'avrebbe mai fatto.. e oggi i non chiacchieroni Russi si sono messi all'opera..Quando capirete che loro non sono come noi
Sarà troppo tardi.. loro non lasciano andare allo sfascio il proprio Paese nell' indifferenza più totale.. a parte il lamentarsi! Loro se devono agire agiscono..
soprattutto se costretti..


Comunque ho riso solo per la buffonata del decreto  
i preparativi non mi sorprendono invece,perché non sono dei quaquaraquà come noi.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> A questi livelli non so, ma il trend inflattivo era già stato innescato lo scorso anno, tanto è vero che ho fatto l'inverno a caloriferi spenti per timore degli aumenti.
> Politiche di gestione del covid hanno generato la spinta inflattiva, la guerra l'ha aggravata, le sanzioni hanno fatto il resto.


Esattamente cosi.

Non è sempre: ho fame > mangio , ho sete > bevo

Talvolta le cose hanno varie sfaccettature...


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> A questi livelli non so, ma il trend inflattivo era già stato innescato lo scorso anno, tanto è vero che ho fatto l'inverno a caloriferi spenti per timore degli aumenti.
> Politiche di gestione del covid hanno generato la spinta inflattiva, la guerra l'ha aggravata, le sanzioni hanno fatto il resto.



I Tg del padronato che vi piacciono tanto (parlo in generale) bombardano ogni giorno ricordando che siamo in economia di guerra. Appunto, economia di guerra.

Senza guerra non saremmo mai a questi livelli. E' folle persarlo.


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> A questi livelli non so, ma il trend inflattivo era già stato innescato lo scorso anno, tanto è vero che ho fatto l'inverno a caloriferi spenti per timore degli aumenti.
> Politiche di gestione del covid hanno generato la spinta inflattiva, la guerra l'ha aggravata, le sanzioni hanno fatto il resto.


Sbaglio o sei leggermente “sensibile” alle situazioni esterne?
Passare l’inverno a caloriferi spenti “per paura di….” Non mi pare una gran mossa…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il sistema mondiale non sta in piedi!
ma questi geni pensano a un reset del vincitore!
Purtroppo il reset sarà dei batteri chiamato umanità


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto il tagliagole ha chiesto a PUTIN dj usare l'atomica e manda i suoi figli minorenni nel fronte.
> 
> Ecco i personaggi "Logici" che circondano Putin..


Putin e in un vicolo cieco e ora potrebbe fare davvero idiozie


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o sei leggermente “sensibile” alle situazioni esterne?
> Passare l’inverno a caloriferi spenti “per paura di….” Non mi pare una gran mossa…



Dipende dalla propria situazione finanziaria. Meglio uno che tiene spento il riscaldamento, di chi lo tiene acceso e poi si lamenta della bolletta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## JDT (4 Ottobre 2022)

Leggendo un po' di cose tra i vari analisti (russi eh, perchè quell'altri sono troppo ottimisti), spunta un'interessante (e tragica) nota: in quei pochi rifornimenti che arrivano, manca materiale medico, neanche un cerotto. Stessa cosa in quel poco che si recupera in ritirata, non c'è un cerotto. Senza contare che tra i "ricambi", il personale militare medico non sembra essere intercambiato.

Questi disgraziati stanno combattendo probabilmente senza personale e materiale medico, e gli alti piani si chiedono perchè le truppe sono col morale a pezzi o si arrendono ? Io sono senza parole..

(Non sanno poi che a breve ci sarà la supermegaondata di covid?  )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Da adesso tolleranza zero alle provocazioni, si torna con il pugno duro. E' da febbraio, sempre le solite cose, sempre i soliti.
> 
> Passiamo direttamente ai ban senza preavviso.*


*
Dobbiamo riupparlo in ogni pagina?*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo me con l'apertura di Nord stream 2 saremmo tornati su prezzi accettabili più simili al 2019.
> Magari fino al 2050 avremmo comunque assistito a dei cambiamenti dovuti alla transizione energetica (che arreca danni ai nostri fornitori), ma in maniera più graduale.
> Questo nel caso L'europa intera (non solo l'Italia) se ne fosse fregata.
> Non lo sapremo mai purtroppo


Come ha detto @Kyle Broflovsky è un mix di cause.

Gli aumenti erano iniziati molto ma molto prima della guerra, cioè dai, carta canta, che livello di discussione è ignorare i fatti?
Sono informazioni reperibili a chiunque.

Il resto è speculazione ( anche qui, è facile capirlo).

Ma un buon 30/40 % è sicuramente dovuto alla guerra, ma che ha portato alla speculazione.

Raga, il gas c'è, anche questo è facilmente dimostrabile, di che parliamo?
Se avremo penuria, sarà solo verso la fine dell' inverno, NON PRIMA.

Non è questione di NS1 o NS2, oggi paghiamo tanto il gas per la *paura futura* che non ci sia.

Ma non è la mia opinione, basta sapere come funziona QUELLA FOLLIA di quotare il gas come fosse un qualunque altro titolo finanziario.

E' la stessa identica cosa di quando speculavano sulle mascherine.
Si era passati da un fabbisogno X ad un fabbisogno X alla miliardesima.
Il prezzo si era centuplicato, eppure si sono sempre trovate alla fine, mai nessuno è rimasto veramente senza.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ha detto @Kyle Broflovsky è un mix di cause.
> 
> Gli aumenti erano iniziati molto ma molto prima della guerra, cioè dai, carta canta, che livello di discussione è ignorare i fatti?
> Sono informazioni reperibili a chiunque.
> ...


il ttf esiste dal 2003 ed è rimasto piu o meno costante negli anni.






La mia idea è che ok la speculazione ,ma il grosso lo fanno le questioni tecniche: che siano la migrazione dai gasdotti ucraini al NS2, che siano le sanzioni, che sia la transizione energetica con conseguente abbandono/riduzione dei volumi di gas.

Non voglio convincere nessuno è solo una mia opinione, non sono un economista, ma i fatti tecnici mi convincono di più. Con molte cose che scrivete concordo anche.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il ttf esiste dal 2003 ed è rimasto piu o meno costante negli anni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se vedi è iniziato a salire quando è iniziata qualche scaramuccia russa tra loro e non ricordo chi, praticamente è nata la paura che ha portato a salire il prezzo.

Ma il gas ha sempre avuto gli stessi costi di trasporto, di estrazione e di portata.

Eppure saliva, perché saliva ad Amsterdam.

Esattamente come un titolo in borsa, ma senza alcun fattore a supporto.

Il Gas c è e abbondante.

L' offerta super la domanda, anche oggi

Come il petrolio eh, non è una novità, ma che sia 80 dollari al barile o 200, noi ne ce accorgiamo solo per i 20 centesimi in più al distributore.

Il gas impatta, ma solo perché lo usiamo a produrre elettricità, altrimenti non ci sarebbe alcun problema.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vedi è iniziato a salire quando è iniziata qualche scaramuccia russa tra loro e non ricordo chi, praticamente è nata la paura che ha portato a salire il prezzo.
> 
> Ma il gas ha sempre avuto gli stessi costi di trasporto, di estrazione e di portata.
> 
> ...


infatti non lo metto in dubbio che sia salito 6 mesi prima della guerra, ma c'era la transizioni dei gasdotti in quel periodo, non abbiamo la controprova. Con le sanzioni però c'è stato un bel boom.
Per le quantità, se ti riferisci a quelle italiane ti consiglio di cercare un intervista a DE Scalzi di Eni su Rainews (ora la riporto nell'altro topic), la realtà è un pò più complesso di quella descritta dai giornalai che citano Cingolani.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> infatti non lo metto in dubbio che sia salito 6 mesi prima della guerra, ma c'era la transizioni dei gasdotti in quel periodo, non abbiamo la controprova. Con le sanzioni però c'è stato un bel boom.
> Per le quantità, se ti riferisci a quelle italiane ti consiglio di cercare un intervista a DE Scalzi di Eni su Rainews (ora la riporto nell'altro topic), la realtà è un pò più complesso di quella descritta dai giornalai che citano Cingolani.


Ma certo, che post sanzioni il prezzo si sia alzato è fuori di ogni dubbio.
Ma non hanno alzato il costo del gas in senso stretto, ma il meccanismo finanziario che ne fa alzare il prezzo, non so spiegartela bene sono ignorante in materia.

Non so che ha detto Cingolani di preciso, ma se è vero che mancherà nella peggiore delle ipotesi un 10% di gas, penso vien da sè che un aumento del 300% sia totalmente irrazionale.

Se non appunto dovuto all'irrazionalita, e torniamo alla finanza.

Ma poi scusa, con ste bollette si auto razionerà, no?

L'unica alternativa, è che quella che mancherà solo un 10% di gas è una supercazzola, una bugia, una menzogna.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Che satira.. ieri leggevo che lo sfidavano a lanciarla con il caro Trumpusconi che insinuava che non l'avrebbe mai fatto.. e oggi i non chiacchieroni Russi si sono messi all'opera..Quando capirete che loro non sono come noi
> Sarà troppo tardi.. loro non lasciano andare allo sfascio il proprio Paese nell' indifferenza più totale.. a parte il lamentarsi! Loro se devono agire agiscono..
> soprattutto se costretti..
> 
> ...


Piano... Un test nucleare è molto diverso da una testata tattica lanciata in Ucraina


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Piano... Un test nucleare è molto diverso da una testata tattica lanciata in Ucraina


come funziona il test? magari la montano e la puntano solamente? se la fanno esplodere che cambia da quella tattica?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è totalmente... boh.
> O meglio, secondo me non lo è ma ha capito che dire sciocchezze gli fa pubblicità.
> La condizione potenziale di sottrarle parte del territorio nazionale e spazzarla via????
> Stiamo parlando di una aggressione esterna da parte di uno stato teoricamente molto piu forte militarmente.
> ...


Non riesco a darti 4-5 like quindi ti quoto.

Ma come si fa a dare ragione o anche ascoltare sto losco figuro.

La lettura dovrebbe fermarsi alla parola Orsini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come funziona il test? magari la montano e la puntano solamente?


Ognuno risponde ad un questionario a risposta multipla….

Test dell’arma nucleare significa farla esplodere, in modo piú o meno controllato, ma secondo me é piú facile facciano compilare il questionario a risposta multipla.


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a darti 4-5 like quindi ti quoto.
> 
> Ma come si fa a dare ragione o anche ascoltare sto losco figuro.
> 
> La lettura dovrebbe fermarsi alla parola Orsini.


Secondo me chi da retta a orsini senza aver capito che è l equivalente delle ex virostar, ha qualche disguido di qualche genere


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come funziona il test? magari la montano e la puntano solamente? se la fanno esplodere che cambia da quella tattica?


Cambia che un test lo fai sul tuo territorio e spesso la testata è depotenziata.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cambia che un test lo fai sul *tuo territorio* e spesso la testata è depotenziata.


Putin ha firmato il cambio di Costituzione poche ore fa, per cui a tutti gli effetti può farlo nelle regioni ex ucraine


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o sei leggermente “sensibile” alle situazioni esterne?
> Passare l’inverno a caloriferi spenti “per paura di….” Non mi pare una gran mossa…


1) sono uno abbastanza spartano in generale, e comunque lo si diventa per necessità
2) sopporto bene il freddo, al contrario a luglio e agosto il ventilatore ha girato parecchio.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

Come riporta Ansa 
*Putin ha ratificato l'annessione alla Federazione Russa delle regioni ucraine occupate di Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhzhia e Kherson.*

"I confini dei nuovi soggetti della Federazione, come risulta dai trattati, saranno determinati dai confini che esistevano il giorno della loro formazione e accettazione nella Federazione Russa".

*Il commento di Borrell: "La guerra è entrata in una nuova fase, ma una fase pericolosa, perché è una guerra tradizionale contro una potenza nucleare: è uno scenario preoccupante e dobbiamo mostrare che continueremo a sostenere l'Ucraina. La Russia continua ad avere superiorità di fuoco e di effettivi.
Ora avremo una politica estera chiara verso l'Ucraina, mentre prima era sussidiaria alla nostra politica verso la Russia perché dipendenti dall'energia russa".
*


----------



## vota DC (5 Ottobre 2022)

Non capisco che vuole? Le armi pesanti le hanno già e non ci dicono dove finiscono. Di più c'è solo l'invio di truppe però non abbiamo nessuna garanzia che sparino alla schiena ai nostri soldati o che li rapiscano oltre ad avere la sicurezza che nessuna truppa ucraina obbedirebbe ai nostri ufficiali e al contrario pretenderebbero di comandare le nostre truppe decidendo dove vanno così come i giornalisti stranieri non possono fare un passo senza permesso del governo.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Piano... Un test nucleare è molto diverso da una testata tattica lanciata in Ucraina



In quali termini? E' solo un formalismo, il test lo effettui non direttamente sul nemico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In quali termini? E' solo un formalismo, il test lo effettui non direttamente sul nemico.


Il test non ammazza gente, e non mi sembra una differenza da poco


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il test non ammazza gente, e non mi sembra una differenza da poco



Ah, beh, credevo di non arrivare a dover specificare queste banalità. 

Detto questo, meglio evitare, non è una cosa che fa piacere ad altre forme di vita.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Travaglio su Fatto Quotidiano:*

*"il presidente ucraino Zelensky ha ratificato per decreto la decisione del Consiglio di Sicurezza e Difesa sulla “impossibilità di intrattenere negoziati col presidente della Federazione Russa Vladimir Putin”. 
Cioè ha proibito a se stesso e a ogni autorità ucraina di negoziare. 
Quindi da ieri inviamo armi a un Paese belligerante che, anche volendo, non può negoziare: vuole risolvere la controversia con la Russia solo con la guerra. E, intendiamoci, è libero di farlo.*
*Noi però non abbiamo (ancora) sostituito la nostra Costituzione con quella ucraina. 
Dunque, ammesso e non concesso che finora potessimo inviare armi, d’ora in poi non possiamo più, essendo ufficiale che sarebbero usate per una guerra infinita fino all’ultimo ucraino, essendo i negoziati vietati per legge."*


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

ottimo Travaglio, ricordare le panzane di Draghi e del suo cucuzzaro di pavidi lacchè fa sempre bene.
un mentitore seriale su vari temi con i giornalisti che gli facevano la standing ovation in conferenza stampa

ora vediamo la nuova destra, più vicina alla Costituzione della nuova sinistra, come si comporta

chissà se pure stavolta, come ai tempi della crisi e del governo Monti, i noti speculatori finanziari diranno che la Costituzione italiana sia "troppo socialista"


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cambia che un test lo fai sul tuo territorio e spesso la testata è depotenziata.


anche fosse più depotenziata della già depotenziata ''tattica'' immagino emani comunque radiazioni e morti a posteriori.
Sarà interessante capire la zona del test. Un test effettuato sul Donbass russo per noi rientrerebbe comunque nell'utilizzo tattico non riconoscendo i territori.. bella cacca


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche fosse più depotenziata della ''tattica'' immagino emani comunque radiazioni e morti a posteriori.
> Sarà interessante capire la zona del test. Un test effettuato sul Donbass russo per noi rientrerebbe comunque nell'utilizzo tattico non riconoscendo i territori.. bella cacca


Sì ma la Russia è il Paese più esteso del Mondo. Ha 16 milioni di chilometri quadrati disabitati e fa i test proprio al confine… Suvvia! Qualunque utilizzo del nucleare in quell’area sarebbe a tutti gli effetti un attacco nucleare, a prescindere dalla definizione di “test” che ne darebbero russi e filo-russi e dal fatto che i territori interessati siano Ucraina o Russia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Travaglio su Fatto Quotidiano:*
> 
> *"il presidente ucraino Zelensky ha ratificato per decreto la decisione del Consiglio di Sicurezza e Difesa sulla “impossibilità di intrattenere negoziati col presidente della Federazione Russa Vladimir Putin”.
> Cioè ha proibito a se stesso e a ogni autorità ucraina di negoziare.
> ...


Non ha detto che non negozia.
Ha detto che non lo fa con Putin e giustamente direi, Putin é un criminale di guerra che va processato all’Aja non uno con cui negoziare.

Basta che la Federazione Russa cambi il presidente e la,pace si raggiungerebbe velocemente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha detto che non negozia.
> Ha detto che non lo fa con Putin e giustamente direi, Putin é un criminale di guerra che va processato all’Aja non uno con cui negoziare.
> 
> Basta che la Federazione Russa cambi il presidente e la,pace si raggiungerebbe velocemente.



E allora buona testata nucleare in testa.
Non è solo la russia a doversi liberare di putin, ma anche l'ugraina del cocainomane.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha detto che non negozia.
> Ha detto che non lo fa con Putin e giustamente direi, Putin é un criminale di guerra che va processato all’Aja non uno con cui negoziare.
> 
> Basta che la Federazione Russa cambi il presidente e la,pace si raggiungerebbe velocemente.


non hai alcuna autorità per richiedere un cambio di presidenza ad un altro paese
una richiesta irricevibile più che riprendersi la Crimea

siamo al colmo, il beppe grillo ucraino era destinato ad essere deposto e ora lui chiede che ciò avvenga in Russia

e comunque quanto detto da Travaglio è perfetto, per cui stai armando un paese in guerra che non mira all'autodifesa solamente e non è interessato alla pace finchè non otterrà i suoi obiettivi
e questo di certo non era nei piani dei padri costituenti


----------



## vota DC (5 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha detto che non negozia.
> Ha detto che non lo fa con Putin e giustamente direi, Putin é un criminale di guerra che va processato all’Aja non uno con cui negoziare.
> 
> Basta che la Federazione Russa cambi il presidente e la,pace si raggiungerebbe velocemente.


Basta che la Federazione Russa cambi il presidente e sarebbe legale discutere la pace in Ucraina. Non è detto che poi se lo faccia. E neanche è detto che non venga fatto un altro provvedimento simile per il prossimo presidente russo. Comunque è Zelensky quello che alle presidenziali è passato dal 30% al 70 perché ha promesso che avrebbe negoziato con i russi. Infatti il suo rivale Poroshenko che avrebbe molto più senso per condurre questa guerra (lui personalmente non è nemmeno russo e ha bacino elettorale nelle zone abitate da ucraini) è sotto processo per tradimento da gennaio e si aspettano ancora di capire quali sono i capi di imputazione precisi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2022)

Forse Zelesnky preferisce trattare con Kadyrov o Medvedev? Perché sembra che se cambio di potere ci sarà, sarà a favore dei falchi feroci.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche fosse più depotenziata della già depotenziata ''tattica'' immagino emani comunque radiazioni e morti a posteriori.
> Sarà interessante capire la zona del test. Un test effettuato sul Donbass russo per noi rientrerebbe comunque nell'utilizzo tattico non riconoscendo i territori.. bella cacca


in base a quello che si legge in giro la Russia è il paese che ha più bombe nucleari "tattiche", sia perchè hanno sempre temuto di essere accerchiati sia perchè gli occidentali le hanno considerate inopportune, sebbene depotenziate rispetto a quelle convenzionali strategiche comunque una di queste può arrivare a una potenza dieci volte superiore a quella sganciata sul Giappone dagli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse Zelesnky preferisce trattare con Kadyrov o Medvedev? Perché sembra che se cambio di potere ci sarà, sarà a favore dei falchi feroci.


infatti
il tempo del fantoccio Eltsin è finito, non avrai mai più un debole con infiltrazioni occidentali

poi faccio notare un'altra cosa che si è sottolienata quasi per niente in Italia.
Putin aveva rimandato i referendum di cui si parlava subito dopo la conquista di quelle regioni.
se poi improvvisamente si è trovato a cambiare è stato soprattutto per i comandanti locali del Donbass e non puoi arrivare certo allo scontro con chi getta il sangue da quasi nove anni, mentre qui la lettura del cambio repentino è stata che solo così avrebbe potuto minacciare ritorsioni essendo territorio russo
si è scambiato causa con effetto
in quel periodo però Zelensky e i suoi pupari angloamericani si sono ben guardati da proporre un negoziato, mesi sprecati con uno stallo perchè appunto loro tramavano solo la controffensiva militare non il trattato di pace
neanche un cessate il fuoco è di loro interesse


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Travaglio su Fatto Quotidiano:*
> 
> *"il presidente ucraino Zelensky ha ratificato per decreto la decisione del Consiglio di Sicurezza e Difesa sulla “impossibilità di intrattenere negoziati col presidente della Federazione Russa Vladimir Putin”.
> Cioè ha proibito a se stesso e a ogni autorità ucraina di negoziare.
> ...


Che piaccia o meno oggi agli occhi dell'occidente Putin viene messo alla stregua di Hitler e individuato come responsabile di ciò che sta accadendo, mi sembra una mossa per delegittimarlo in patria e incoraggiare un cambiamento dall'interno.

Cmq Travaglio da una lettura a mio avviso poco obiettiva della situazione, non può considerare belligeranti Ucraina e Russia allo stesso modo, potrà farlo qualora l'evoluzione del conflitto porti l'Ucraina ad attaccare territori russi... finchè tenta di ristabilire i propri confini rimane per logica il paese aggredito che a ragione si difende.


----------



## Victorss (5 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E allora buona testata nucleare in testa.
> Non è solo la russia a doversi liberare di putin, ma anche l'ugraina del cocainomane.


Il "Cocainomane" come lo chiamate voi, almeno si sta comportando con un minimo di moralità, sta difendendo la sua terra e supportando il suo esercito quando poteva essere al sicuro e al calduccio già dalla notte in cui i Russi marciavano verso Kiev. Non come l altro che si sta comportando come un vero ANIMALE violando qualsiasi norma del diritto internazionale, mandando al macello i suoi stessi soldati per motivi politici, facendo seppellire civili in fosse comuni, dando mandato per torturare i prigionieri, non chiedendo nemmeno i cadaveri dei SUOI uomini ma lasciandoli marcire in terra straniera o bruciandoli direttamente sul posto. Senza parlare del fatto che tutti i giorni minaccia di nuclearizzare le nostre famiglie con la sua simpatia.
Paragonare Zelenski a Putler é come paragonare Berlusconi a Charles Manson.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o meno oggi agli occhi dell'occidente Putin viene messo alla stregua di Hitler e individuato come responsabile di ciò che sta accadendo, mi sembra una mossa per delegittimarlo in patria e incoraggiare un cambiamento dall'interno.
> 
> Cmq Travaglio da una lettura a mio avviso poco obiettiva della situazione, non può considerare belligeranti Ucraina e Russia allo stesso modo, potrà farlo qualora l'evoluzione del conflitto porti l'Ucraina ad attaccare territori russi... finchè tenta di ristabilire i propri confini rimane per logica il paese aggredito che a ragione si difende.


e chi ha colpito i villaggi russi e la zona di Belgorod ?
se li sono mandati da soli i razzi e i droni ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chi ha colpito i villaggi russi e la zona di Belgorod ?
> se li sono mandati da soli i razzi e i droni ?


Ti sembrano azioni volte alla conquista di territori russi o a fermare la mano che stava tirando loro ceffoni? Letture di episodi pretestuose su cui costruire narrazioni distorte.... meccanismo che sta alla base della disinformazione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o meno oggi agli occhi dell'occidente Putin viene messo alla stregua di Hitler e individuato come responsabile di ciò che sta accadendo, mi sembra una mossa per delegittimarlo in patria e incoraggiare un cambiamento dall'interno.
> 
> Cmq Travaglio da una lettura a mio avviso poco obiettiva della situazione, non può considerare belligeranti Ucraina e Russia allo stesso modo, potrà farlo qualora l'evoluzione del conflitto porti l'Ucraina ad attaccare territori russi... finchè tenta di ristabilire i propri confini rimane per logica il paese aggredito che a ragione si difende.


Putin e Hitler è un paragone che ci sta tutto, anche come Gestione interna, non ha campi di sterminio come Hitler, ma li realizza direttamente in sito radendo al suolo le città.

Negoziare con Putin sarebbe come negoziare con Hitler durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
La soluzione non può che essere una: la caduta di Putler.

Che si suicidi, che venga suicidato, che fugga nascondendosi in Siberia, che venga processato all'Aja poco cambia.

Ma Putin deve cadere per avere la pace.

Chi vuole la Pace deve spingere per la caduta di Putin, invece qua c'è chi incredibilmente critica Zelensky perchè osa difendere la propria patria.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cmq Travaglio da una lettura a mio avviso poco obiettiva della situazione, non può considerare belligeranti Ucraina e Russia allo stesso modo, potrà farlo qualora l'evoluzione del conflitto porti l'Ucraina ad attaccare territori russi... finchè tenta di ristabilire i propri confini rimane per logica il paese aggredito che a ragione si difende.


Concordo. Solo una precisazione: in realtà, nell’ambito della legittima difesa, è consentito colpire obiettivi militari anche nel territorio dello Stato aggressore se funzionale all’esercizio della difesa stessa. Quindi se sul tuo territorio hai una caserma da cui partono soldati per attaccarmi, io la posso colpire. Idem per gli aeroporti da cui partono aerei per i bombardamenti e via dicendo. 
Ovviamente Putin si è fatto i conti e sapeva che l’Ucraina non aveva gli strumenti per colpire obiettivi militari in Russia e, per fortuna, la NATO per ora non vuole darli per evitare l’escalation.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse Zelesnky preferisce trattare con Kadyrov o Medvedev? Perché sembra che se cambio di potere ci sarà, sarà a favore dei falchi feroci.


Non è questione di persone più limpide.
I due loschi figuri che citi, possono sedersi al tavolo delle trattative e dire "tutta colpa di quel pirla di Putin! io glielo dicevo che serviva un intervento di una forza internazionale di pace che garantisca la sicurezza di tutti nel Donbass, ma quello ha voluto fare di testa sua, adesso se non penalizzate troppo la Russia, non ci chiedete di pagare troppi danni di guerra, garantite la sicurezza dei russofoni in Ucraina con forze di pace neutrali possiamo negoziare la pace"

Cosa che Putin non potrà mai fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non hai alcuna autorità per richiedere un cambio di presidenza ad un altro paese
> una richiesta irricevibile più che riprendersi la Crimea
> 
> siamo al colmo, il beppe grillo ucraino era destinato ad essere deposto e ora lui chiede che ciò avvenga in Russia
> ...


Ma lui dice che non negozierà con un criminale di Guerra, se a Russia vuole negoziare lo rimuova e magari lo consegni alla giustizia, altrimenti continui a prendere mazzate finchè l'ultimo Russo non lascerà anche la Crimea.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Putin e Hitler è un paragone che ci sta tutto, anche come Gestione interna, non ha campi di sterminio come Hitler, ma li realizza direttamente in sito radendo al suolo le città.
> 
> Negoziare con Putin sarebbe come negoziare con Hitler durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
> La soluzione non può che essere una: la caduta di Putler.
> ...


Il problema non si pone perché mi sembra fantapolitica immaginare Putin seduto a trattare e, successivamente, riammesso nei vari consessi internazionali. Però, se per assurdo dovesse succedere, non mi sembra una buona scelta precludere qualunque dialogo.
Il problema è che il Putin persona non è da solo, altrimenti non avrebbe possibilità di mantenere il potere. Ci sono sicuramente forze armate che lo sostengono, per convenienza e/o per convinzione. Nel caso di quello che al momento sembra un improbabile colpo di Stato, dovremmo comunque avere la fortuna che a prevalere siano dei “golpisti illuminati”… Un bell’ossimoro.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma lui dice che non negozierà con un criminale di Guerra, se a Russia vuole negoziare lo rimuova e magari lo consegni alla giustizia, altrimenti continui a prendere mazzate finchè l'ultimo Russo non lascerà anche la Crimea.


la Crimea è russa dalla primavera 2014, non 2022
non c'entra niente con lo status quo ante 24 febbraio.
già che dopo otto anni uno si risvegli mettendola in mezzo al resto fa capire che sia poco lucido mentalmente.

il sacrificio di sangue ucraino è nettamente superiore.
è come se uno ti dà dieci ceffoni e tu gliene rendi due-tre, stai sempre in difetto.
poi come pensi di tenere il territorio quando arrivano i rinforzi russi ?
hai già fatto all in 
guarda a medio-lungo termine la faccenda, non giornaliero


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chi ha colpito i villaggi russi e la zona di Belgorod ?
> se li sono mandati da soli i razzi e i droni ?


Bhe ai tempi erano arrivati a dire che i civili attaccati dai russi, stavano scappando in Russia  quindi non sarebbe la prima volta che seguono la pista del nosense


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Solo una precisazione: in realtà, nell’ambito della legittima difesa, è consentito colpire obiettivi militari anche nel territorio dello Stato aggressore se funzionale all’esercizio della difesa stessa. Quindi se sul tuo territorio hai una caserma da cui partono soldati per attaccarmi, io la posso colpire. Idem per gli aeroporti da cui partono aerei per i bombardamenti e via dicendo.
> Ovviamente Putin si è fatto i conti e sapeva che l’Ucraina non aveva gli strumenti per colpire obiettivi militari in Russia e, per fortuna, la NATO per ora non vuole darli per evitare l’escalation.


A me risulta che le armi di media lunga gittata sono state consegnate


----------



## Victorss (5 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> A me risulta che le armi di media lunga gittata sono state consegnate


Ti risulta male. Le testate che vengono fornite agli Ucraini per gli Himars sono quelle di vecchia concezione e a corto-medio raggio. Tra l'altro gli Himars potrebbero essere dotati oltre che di testate tecnologicamente più avanzate anche di sistemi di puntamento elettronici, cosa che per il momento la NATO non sta fornendo.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Solo una precisazione: in realtà, nell’ambito della legittima difesa, è consentito colpire obiettivi militari anche nel territorio dello Stato aggressore se funzionale all’esercizio della difesa stessa. Quindi se sul tuo territorio hai una caserma da cui partono soldati per attaccarmi, io la posso colpire. Idem per gli aeroporti da cui partono aerei per i bombardamenti e via dicendo.
> Ovviamente Putin si è fatto i conti e sapeva che l’Ucraina non aveva gli strumenti per colpire obiettivi militari in Russia e, per fortuna, la NATO per ora non vuole darli per evitare l’escalation.


io non parlavo di obiettivi militari
i villaggi russi a confine hanno avuto le bombe in testa
poi se vogliamo chiamare obiettivi militari cose che non lo sono allora non siamo diversi dalla propaganda di guerra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema non si pone perché mi sembra fantapolitica immaginare Putin seduto a trattare e, successivamente, riammesso nei vari consessi internazionali. Però, se per assurdo dovesse succedere, non mi sembra una buona scelta precludere qualunque dialogo.
> Il problema è che il Putin persona non è da solo, altrimenti non avrebbe possibilità di mantenere il potere. Ci sono sicuramente forze armate che lo sostengono, per convenienza e/o per convinzione. Nel caso di quello che al momento sembra un improbabile colpo di Stato, dovremmo comunque avere la fortuna che a prevalere siano dei “golpisti illuminati”… Un bell’ossimoro.


Penso che il decreto di Zelensky, abbia lo scopo di spingere (per quanto conti) a sostenere la parte di opinione pubblica russa e internazionale a spingere per trovare una soluzione che passi attraverso la caduta di Putin


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Crimea è russa dalla primavera 2014, non 2022
> non c'entra niente con lo status quo ante 24 febbraio.
> già che dopo otto anni uno si risvegli mettendola in mezzo al resto fa capire che sia poco lucido mentalmente.
> 
> ...


Quasi Nessuno ha riconosciuto la Crimea come parte della Russia, che sia occupata dalla Russia dal 2014 non ne fa territorio Russo.

Se non si siedono a trattare o se sganciano atomiche dovranno restituire anche la Crimea.

Ma con Putin fuori ha spazio per essere riconosciuta come territorio autonomo.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Come riporta Ansa
> *Putin ha ratificato l'annessione alla Federazione Russa delle regioni ucraine occupate di Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhzhia e Kherson.*
> 
> "I confini dei nuovi soggetti della Federazione, come risulta dai trattati, saranno determinati dai confini che esistevano il giorno della loro formazione e accettazione nella Federazione Russa".
> ...


va avanti con sta buffonata dell'annessione..sembra quei re africani di un tempo che si autoproclamavano re di questo,presidente di quello etc  (cercate Amin)

quei territori sono ucraini


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> va avanti con sta buffonata dell'annessione..sembra quei re africani di un tempo che si autoproclamavano re di questo,presidente di quello etc  (cercate Amin)
> 
> quei territori sono ucraini


Non è vero, nel 1700 la Crimea era Russia


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> va avanti con sta buffonata dell'annessione..sembra quei re africani di un tempo che si autoproclamavano re di questo,presidente di quello etc  (cercate Amin)
> 
> quei territori sono ucraini


Una volta che applicano uno strumento democratico come il referendum ve state a lamentà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Kadyrov promosso generale colonnello.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov promosso generale colonnello.*



Come dicevo, pregate che resti Putin... i suoi successori saranno molto peggio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov promosso generale colonnello.*



E qui la situazione cambia..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E qui la situazione cambia..


Bah! A me sembra una cosa messa li per dire "Beccati sta promozione e non rompere più le scatole", ma mi sa che Kadyrov ha ben altre mire, non si accontenterà di una mostrina.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Putin firma il decreto per rendere la centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia come proprietà dello stato russo


Ansa*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bah! A me sembra una cosa messa li per dire "Beccati sta promozione e non rompere più le scatole", ma mi sa che Kadyrov ha ben altre mire, non si accontenterà di una mostrina.



Cambia non nel senso che ci sarà un nuovo ocntrattacco russo nell'immediato, ma nella metodologia di ingaggio.
Qualche giorno fa Kadyrov chiedeva l'utilizzo di bombe nucleari tattiche e ora viene promosso generale colonello.

Più che promozione per non rompere i maroni mi sa tanto di promozione per "dato che ti piace tanto chiacchierare, fammi vedere cosa sai fare".
Anche perchè da febbraio putin ha cambiato parecchi generali per inettitudine e nessuno gli ha garantito ciò che pretendeva.
Magari vuole mettere alla prova il tagliagole.


----------



## JDT (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin firma il decreto per rendere la centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia come proprietà dello stato russo
> 
> 
> Ansa*


Ottimo, posso offrirgli la mia torre di Pisa così ho risolto il problema energetico  . Speriamo Totò non rilanci!


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov promosso generale colonnello.*


Sogno un.dialogo tra lui e il cocainomane ucraino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sogno un.dialogo tra lui e il cocainomane ucraino



Uno la taglia e l'altro la sniffa


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Uno la taglia e l'altro la sniffa


E si ammazzano a vicenda liberandoci di due cancri in un colpo solo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2022)

La Russia ha ormai perso la guerra bisogna solo vedere in che modo e in che tempi, ma la sconfitta é ormai inevitabile.

Bisogna iniziare a pensare come gestire al meglio la sconfitta della Russia e la caduta di Putin (inevitabile a meno che non si voglia rifare come con Saddam Hussain dopo la prima guerra del Golfo).

Il rischio é una disgregazione totale della Federazione Russa con la nascita di una decina di staterelli, alcuni dei quali dotati di armi atomiche. Alcuni di questi potrebbero tendere all’ integralismo islamico o cadere nell’orbita della Cina.

Sarebbe importante per l’Occidente che la Russia possa mantenere la sua integritá e possa tornare a far parte della comunitá internazionale, purtroppo la successione di Putin non si presenta semplice e indolore.

Speriamo in una sconfitta controllata e non troppo disastrosa e che nella battaglia per il Cremlino vinca una frangia “moderata”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Intelligence USA: "Dugina è stata uccisa da infiltrati ucraini in Russia.
Gli USA non hanno preso parte all’attacco, né fornendo informazioni né altre forme di assistenza. 
I servizi Usa non erano a conoscenza dell’operazione e si sarebbero opposti se fossero stati consultati.
I funzionari americani si sono lamentati con gli omologhi ucraini per l’assassinio, visto che quell’episodio può essere considerato uno dei tanti elementi che rischia di allargare e inasprire ulteriormente lo scontro tra Mosca e Kiev."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence USA: "Dugina è stata uccisa da infiltrati ucraini in Russia.
> Gli USA non hanno preso parte all’attacco, né fornendo informazioni né altre forme di assistenza.
> I servizi Usa non erano a conoscenza dell’operazione e si sarebbero opposti se fossero stati consultati.
> I funzionari americani si sono lamentati con gli omologhi ucraini per l’assassinio, visto che quell’episodio può essere considerato uno dei tanti elementi che rischia di allargare e inasprire ulteriormente lo scontro tra Mosca e Kiev."*


Da "la sai l'ultima" è tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin firma il decreto per rendere la centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia come proprietà dello stato russo
> 
> 
> Ansa*


Domani firmo un decreto per rendere una Ferrari di mia proprietà. Dite che funzionerà?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Ottobre 2022)

credo che mai come in questo momento da 25 anni a questa parte (da quando si è insediato insomma) il regno di Putin stia vacillando


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2022)

*Le Figaro con una fonte nei servizi francesi:

"In Ucraina sono attivi circa 50 agenti di intelligence francesi"*


eccoli, non potevano mancare anche loro...del resto perdere le guerre e dire di averle vinte è una loro consuetudine


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence USA: "Dugina è stata uccisa da infiltrati ucraini in Russia.
> Gli USA non hanno preso parte all’attacco, né fornendo informazioni né altre forme di assistenza.
> I servizi Usa non erano a conoscenza dell’operazione e si sarebbero opposti se fossero stati consultati.
> I funzionari americani si sono lamentati con gli omologhi ucraini per l’assassinio, visto che quell’episodio può essere considerato uno dei tanti elementi che rischia di allargare e inasprire ulteriormente lo scontro tra Mosca e Kiev."*


Gli intelligentoni dicano la verità sulla distruzione dei gasdotti


----------



## JDT (6 Ottobre 2022)

Reuters: *tre statunitensi su quattro favorevoli a continuare ad aiutare Kiev*

Quasi tre quarti degli americani (il 73%) si dice convinta che gli Stati Uniti debbano continuare ad aiutare l'Ucraina, nonostante le minacce russe su un possibile uso di armi nucleari. È quanto risulta da un sondaggio Reuters/Ipsosopinion. L'analisi mostra che il supporto è trasversale anche se tra i democratici sale all'81% mentre tra i repubblicani si 'ferma' al 66. Ed è del 66% anche la quota di intervistati che si dice nello specifico favorevole a continuare a fornire armi all'Ucraina (ad agosto la percentuale era al 51).

Si cambia idea facilmente  . Curioso di sapere i dati europei, fino ad inizio settembre qui sul topic venivano pubblicati di continuo, ora non più, io non riesco a trovarli in giro.


----------



## Mika (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le Figaro con una fonte nei servizi francesi:
> 
> "In Ucraina sono attivi circa 50 agenti di intelligence francesi"*
> 
> ...


Una volta non si diceva per mezzo stampa quanti agenti di intelligence si erano mandati. Ora lo sa tutto il mondo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le Figaro con una fonte nei servizi francesi:
> 
> "In Ucraina sono attivi circa 50 agenti di intelligence francesi"*
> 
> ...



Ma perchè, era forse una novità?
Gli ugraini non sanno neanche quante dita hanno nei piedi.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le Figaro con una fonte nei servizi francesi:
> 
> "In Ucraina sono attivi circa 50 agenti di intelligence francesi"*


Mi pare il minimo.

Voglio proprio sperare ce ne siano altrettanti italiani.

I Governi mica si informano sull' andamento tecnico della Guerra sul Corriere della Sera o Repubblica, anche se molti lo pensano


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domani firmo un decreto per rendere una Ferrari di mia proprietà. Dite che funzionerà?



Ibrahimovic ne ha appena comprate ben due per il suo compleanno. Dimostrati un vero uomo e prendi una di quelle.


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di persone più limpide.
> I due loschi figuri che citi, possono sedersi al tavolo delle trattative e dire "tutta colpa di quel pirla di Putin! io glielo dicevo che serviva un intervento di una forza internazionale di pace che garantisca la sicurezza di tutti nel Donbass, ma quello ha voluto fare di testa sua, adesso se non penalizzate troppo la Russia, non ci chiedete di pagare troppi danni di guerra, garantite la sicurezza dei russofoni in Ucraina con forze di pace neutrali possiamo negoziare la pace"
> 
> Cosa che Putin non potrà mai fare.


Poi c'è il dettaglio che tutta l'opposizione lo prende in giro per il letto con Berlusconi e le varie collusioni con l'occidente. Se perdono come la Germania nell'ultima guerra mondiale qualcuno verrà a negoziare altrimenti diranno "Io la guerra la so fare a differenza di Putin".


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic ne ha appena comprate ben due per il suo compleanno. Dimostrati un vero uomo e prendi una di quelle.


Si ma Ibra mi fa più paura di Putin


----------



## Djici (6 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domani firmo un decreto per rendere una Ferrari di mia proprietà. Dite che funzionerà?


Se funziona ci provo con qualche casa e soprattutto con qualche signorina


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2022)

*Intanto il parlamento UE ha chiesto di preparare una risposta in caso di attacco nucleare.*


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brutta brutta, l'odore del fungo aumenta sempre di più ed il fatto che gli organi più importanti stanno sottolineando la cosa.. attenzione. A febbraio non c'era tutta questa insistenze..

8 mld di persone ostaggi di un pazzo psicopatico, di un nonnetto ed di un altro che vuole fare il protagonista a tutti i costi..


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il parlamento UE ha chiesto di preparare una risposta in caso di attacco nucleare.*


spero che Figliuolo stia ordinando lo iodio, prima che se lo freghino i crucchi


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Brutta brutta, l'odore del fungo aumenta sempre di più ed il fatto che gli organi più importanti stanno sottolineando la cosa.. attenzione. A febbraio non c'era tutta questa insistenze..
> 
> 8 mld di persone ostaggi di un pazzo psicopatico, di un nonnetto ed di un altro che vuole fare il protagonista a tutti i costi..


Ci tengo a sottolineare "la fine di un incubo"...


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero che Figliuolo stia ordinando lo iodio, prima che se lo freghino i crucchi


molto utile


----------



## Djici (6 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero che Figliuolo stia ordinando lo iodio, prima che se lo freghino i crucchi


Se vi può interessare avevo letto che per una persona di più di 40 annni e meglio non prendere iodio.
Poi se qualcuno ne sa di più... Sarei ben lieto di leggerlo.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero che Figliuolo stia ordinando lo iodio, prima che se lo freghino i crucchi



Se ti esplode una caramella vicino casa, lo iodio ti fa quanto il vagginoh per il Covid.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Ottobre 2022)

Gli USA stanno lavorando per piazzare Khodorkovsky al Cremlino.
Dovesse in qualche modo crollare l'apparato e salire al potere lui, vorrà dire che hanno vinto gli USA e la Russia torna ai tempi di Eltsin.
Occhio che il ragazzo ha amici potenti...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se ti esplode una caramella vicino casa, lo iodio ti fa quanto il vagginoh per il Covid.


credo anche io che se viene una guerra nucleare siamo tutti fottuti..chi in un modo chi in un altro

ma vale anche per loro per quanti bunker possano avere eh..cambierebbe drasticamente anche la loro vita

senza contare che se non ci sono piu i poveri non ci sono piu nemmeno i ricchi..

ecco perchè non credo alla catastrofe nucleare ma credo che se davvero arriva a quel punto verrebbo fermato prima..un suicida ci può stare ma piu di uno dubito


----------



## __king george__ (6 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli USA stanno lavorando per piazzare Khodorkovsky al Cremlino.
> Dovesse in qualche modo crollare l'apparato e salire al potere lui, vorrà dire che hanno vinto gli USA e la Russia torna ai tempi di Eltsin.
> Occhio che il ragazzo ha amici potenti...


forse non sono ancora del tutto maturi i tempi ma il ribaltone non è mai stato cosi vicino in 25 anni credo..


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se ti esplode una caramella vicino casa, lo iodio ti fa quanto il vagginoh per il Covid.


Lo iodio è per quando le lanciano oltralpe.
Se fossimo coinvolti direttamente me ne andrei a sigonella con una X stampata in testa, non voglio diventare una tartaruga ninja mutante


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se vi può interessare avevo letto che per una persona di più di 40 annni e meglio non prendere iodio.
> Poi se qualcuno ne sa di più... Sarei ben lieto di leggerlo.


Sul sito OMS ci sono le linee guida e la posologia. Quello di amazon non compratelo


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli USA stanno lavorando per piazzare Khodorkovsky al Cremlino.
> Dovesse in qualche modo crollare l'apparato e salire al potere lui, vorrà dire che hanno vinto gli USA e la Russia torna ai tempi di Eltsin.
> Occhio che il ragazzo ha amici potenti...



Sì, roba tipo un Di Maio russo.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo anche io che se viene una guerra nucleare siamo tutti fottuti..chi in un modo chi in un altro
> 
> ma vale anche per loro per quanti bunker possano avere eh..cambierebbe drasticamente anche la loro vita
> 
> ...



Rilassatevi.

Nessuno farà una guerra nucleare come la pensiamo noi. Più ne parlano e più lo ribadisco. La guerra è condotta in altri settori, ma noto che ancora non ne siamo consapevoli e si va di insensato tifo sfrenato.

Per quanto dici tu, quello è sicuro, dato che le atomiche del '45 sono petardi rispetto a quelle odierne.

Ho più paura di gente come Elliott che di Putin.


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli USA stanno lavorando per piazzare Khodorkovsky al Cremlino.


Non ha già attirato miliardi di soldi da parte di investitori americani salvo poi espropriarli? Non ho ancora idea del perché gli inglesi gli diano asilo (mandava le squadracce mafiose contro BP e Shell) ma gli americani lo vogliono più morto di Putin.
Poi parliamo di un "imprenditore" che con il petrolio russo era riuscito ad andare in passivo e ha pianto per ricevere aiuti senza poi rispettare i patti. Di sicuro non è un Eltsin, appena al potere direbbe "Ho rubato pure ai Rothschild, che volete che sia una guerra atomica con Europa e USA?".


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ha già attirato miliardi di soldi da parte di investitori americani salvo poi espropriarli? Non ho ancora idea del perché gli inglesi gli diano asilo (mandava le squadracce mafiose contro BP e Shell) ma gli americani lo vogliono più morto di Putin.
> Poi parliamo di un "imprenditore" che con il petrolio russo era riuscito ad andare in passivo e ha pianto per ricevere aiuti senza poi rispettare i patti. Di sicuro non è un Eltsin, appena al potere direbbe "Ho rubato pure ai Rothschild, che volete che sia una guerra atomica con Europa e USA?".


Tutto ovviamente di comune accordo per non farlo apparire come un loro uomo 
Ma lui è una quinta colonna americana


----------



## pazzomania (6 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli USA stanno lavorando per piazzare Khodorkovsky al Cremlino.
> Dovesse in qualche modo crollare l'apparato e salire al potere lui, vorrà dire che hanno vinto gli USA e la Russia torna ai tempi di Eltsin.
> Occhio che il ragazzo ha amici potenti...


Avevo visto tutto il documentario su Khodorkovsky, grande storia, era finito anche in una prigione siberiana per anni.

Mi sembra uno ok, i ragionamenti che fa sono da persona ponderata.

Poi va beh, ovviamente nel documentario a lui dedicato non avranno di certo fatto vedere anche gli scheletri nell' armadio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se ti esplode una caramella vicino casa, lo iodio ti fa quanto il vagginoh per il Covid.


Ma magari a 2 passi da casa, soffri nulla, non senti più parlare di zelescone santo subito, nonsenti più gli esperti di coviddi, non vivi più per mantenere i fannulloni statali e i rdc, non paghi più bollette astronomiche per lucraina(cit.), non vivi più per mantenere l' UE, ne le risorse. Ma che "vita da sogno" sarebbe?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo anche io che se viene una guerra nucleare siamo tutti fottuti..chi in un modo chi in un altro
> 
> ma vale anche per loro per quanti bunker possano avere eh..cambierebbe drasticamente anche la loro vita
> 
> ...


Allora le notizie di macchine che rubano il lavoro operaio sono tutte fake news? domanda retorica.. ma se solo vogliono possono fare a meno di questi poveri.. ma ahimè vogliono i nuovi schiavi, quindi chissà che si inventano questi mostri senza coscienza?


----------

